# Dooney Alto Club: Let's see your Alto Collections Ladies



## immigratty

Hey my fellow Dooney-stas.  We had discussed in several boards potentially have a "clubhouse" section where we could start threads for each collection, and not have them get lost in the shuffle. Well I asked the mods and they said they would "look into it." One of the things they are going to look for, is to see if there are already several "clubhouse type threads" going, so I'm starting the Alto club, and resurrecting all of the old ones I can find, *please everyone start a thread for various collections, and make sure the word "club or clubhouse" is in the title.* then I say after a week or so of our "club" threads going strong, we should all go to the feedback section [click on "Home" and scroll all the way to the end] and comment we want a clubhouse section, and inform them we already have several active "club" threads going. so anyway, on to the topic. Here is my Alto Collection:


----------



## immigratty

A few individual shots:

Off-white and saddle large Giovanna






Off-white Viviana






Medium Black Giovanna






Off-white Oriana






Rectangular Shopper






Saddle Tote: 






Red Top Handle Satchel: 






Briefcases


----------



## all2joy

My Love for the Alto Collection is small and growing please click on my link below!


----------



## all2joy

http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=11984


----------



## MaryBel

My alto collection is extremely small, 1 bag, but happy to be in the club and hopefully my alto collection will grow soon.

Here she is, Ms Zip Zip in navy


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*IM:* your Alto family is lovely.


*MB*:  a collection starts with 1.


----------



## immigratty

MaryBel said:


> My alto collection is extremely small, 1 bag, but happy to be in the club and hopefully my alto collection will grow soon.
> 
> Here she is, Ms Zip Zip in navy



beautiful!! I love this bag



lavenderjunkie said:


> *IM:* your Alto family is lovely.
> 
> 
> *MB*:  a collection starts with 1.



thanx so much. hopefully you can start sending pics soon!


----------



## seton

Like MB, my alto collex consists of just one.

Zip Zip in Natural


----------



## immigratty

seton said:


> Like MB, my alto collex consists of just one.
> 
> Zip Zip in Natural



loving it!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Seton:*  so elegant.


----------



## all2joy

all2joy said:


> My Love for the Alto Collection is small and growing!


My Love for the Alto Collection is small and growing!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*A2J:*  very nice collection


----------



## all2joy

More....and the Side Stitch Shopper is on her way to me....Yes!


----------



## all2joy

more of.......


----------



## all2joy

Love for Altos


----------



## MrsKC

immigratty said:


> A few individual shots:
> 
> Off-white and saddle large Giovanna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off-white Viviana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium Black Giovanna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off-white Oriana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rectangular Shopper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saddle Tote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Top Handle Satchel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Briefcases





MaryBel said:


> My alto collection is extremely small, 1 bag, but happy to be in the club and hopefully my alto collection will grow soon.
> 
> Here she is, Ms Zip Zip in navy





seton said:


> Like MB, my alto collex consists of just one.
> 
> Zip Zip in Natural





all2joy said:


> My Love for the Alto Collection is small and growing!





Oh my goodness ladies, simply stunning bags, beautiful pictures.


----------



## Twoboyz

all2joy said:


> My Love for the Alto Collection is small and growing!







all2joy said:


> More....and the Side Stitch Shopper is on her way to me....Yes!







all2joy said:


> more of.......




Gorgeous collection and anything but small! 
[emoji7]


----------



## Twoboyz

Nice Altos everyone!


----------



## Twoboyz

My one and only Alto 
Emilia in the color Chestnut.


----------



## immigratty

all2joy said:


> My Love for the Alto Collection is small and growing!



Love it, I didn't know you had the Bianca, STUNNING!! I'm so jelly. 



MrsKC said:


> Oh my goodness ladies, simply stunning bags, beautiful pictures.



thanx so much MrsKC



Twoboyz said:


> My one and only Alto
> Emilia in the color Chestnut.
> 
> View attachment 2997844



beauty!!! I love this bag


----------



## all2joy

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous collection and anything but small!
> [emoji7]


Thank you! 
I hope one day to have a walk in closet with beautiful cabinets and glass doors to display my Ladies and my shoes.


----------



## immigratty

Alto Giovanna's medium and large


----------



## MrsKC

immigratty said:


> Alto Giovanna's medium and large


Beautiful bags IG!!


----------



## immigratty

MrsKC said:


> Beautiful bags IG!!



thx so much


----------



## YankeeDooney

immigratty said:


> Alto Giovanna's medium and large


Hi IM,

Some advice so we can see your lovely bags better. When shooting photos, try to have the windows behind you when taking the picture. This will allow the natural light to shine on your Alto's. Shooting photos of bags with window in front of camera lens creates that dark silhouette look, and washes out the details of the bags. Give it a whirl, you may like your results better.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*IM*:  what color Giovannas do you have?  I have the medium in red and a black one on the way.  I'd love to get a navy also.


----------



## immigratty

YankeeDooney said:


> Hi IM,
> 
> Some advice so we can see your lovely bags better. When shooting photos, try to have the windows behind you when taking the picture. This will allow the natural light to shine on your Alto's. Shooting photos of bags with window in front of camera lens creates that dark silhouette look, and washes out the details of the bags. Give it a whirl, you may like your results better.



that was an impromptu photo shoot. I usually don't have all of my bags out at once. that camera just sucked, my husband has the iphone5, I now have the Galaxy s6 which takes much better pics. [most recent pics of the Giovannas taken with S6] 



lavenderjunkie said:


> *IM*:  what color Giovannas do you have?  I have the medium in red and a black one on the way.  I'd love to get a navy also.



I have two black Giovannas, and one that is off-white and saddle


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*IM:*  the off white and saddle sound lovely.  Maybe I should add them to my wish list.


----------



## immigratty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *IM:*  the off white and saddle sound lovely.  Maybe I should add them to my wish list.



thanx so much, I posted a pic of the off white and saddle on page 1. here it is again with exact matching Ralph Lauren shoes that I happened up on by chance.


----------



## BagAddiction712

How do you ladies keep your altos so beautiful? Mine has so many scratches [emoji17]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*IM:*  I remember those shoes.

 And the beautiful Alto Giovanna that they match.  That bag is really stunning in the off white with brown trim.


----------



## immigratty

BagAddiction712 said:


> How do you ladies keep your altos so beautiful? Mine has so many scratches [emoji17]



thanx so much. I really baby my Altos, and I rotate them quite frequently. Also, the shelves on which they are stored have a towel over them, so the bottoms don't get scratched. and I just never take it any place where it will be thrown around.  I will take a Flo when I know I will be tossing my bag around more. 



lavenderjunkie said:


> *IM:*  I remember those shoes.
> 
> And the beautiful Alto Giovanna that they match.  That bag is really stunning in the off white with brown trim.



thanx so much. I absolutely fell in love with this color combo.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

immigratty said:


> Alto Giovanna's medium and large




Oh my... Two beautiful bags!!!


----------



## all2joy

immigratty said:


> Alto Giovanna's medium and large


Your Ladies are Beautiful!
 Altos in Black is Gorgeous!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Alto Giovanna in t'moro.






Alto Pebbled Hobo in taupe.


----------



## all2joy

MiaBorsa said:


> Alto Giovanna in t'moro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Ladies are Beautiful!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I love the Giovanna and that Tmoro is stunningly rich looking.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Alto Giovanna in t'moro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alto Pebbled Hobo in taupe.




Beautiful bags! Where did you find the hobo? Is it am older bag?


----------



## MiaBorsa

all2joy said:


> Your Ladies are Beautiful!


 Thanks!



lavenderjunkie said:


> I love the Giovanna and that Tmoro is stunningly rich looking.


  Thank you!!



PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful bags! Where did you find the hobo? Is it am older bag?


Thanks.   I bought her in December 2013; it was a limited edition.   http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-and-bourke/singing-alto-hobo-that-is-848085.html


----------



## immigratty

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh my... Two beautiful bags!!!





all2joy said:


> Your Ladies are Beautiful!
> Altos in Black is Gorgeous!!!



thanx so much ladies



MiaBorsa said:


> Alto Giovanna in t'moro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alto Pebbled Hobo in taupe.




absolutely stunning Mia


----------



## dcooney4

MiaBorsa said:


> Alto Giovanna in t'moro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alto Pebbled Hobo in taupe.



These are stunning!


----------



## MiaBorsa

immigratty said:


> absolutely stunning Mia





dcooney4 said:


> These are stunning!



Thanks!


----------



## so_me

Here is my new Alto Fia black bucket.  My 1st Alto purchase! I saw Alto pics posted here and decided to buy a bag. Especially when I saw it listed at ILD.  I noticed they do not have black anymore but other colors are available.


----------



## all2joy

all2joy said:


> More....and the Side Stitch Shopper is on her way to me....Yes!


My Lady Side Stitch Shopper in Natural is here!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*so me and A2J:*  congratulations on your new Alto handbags.  They are beautiful.


My Alto Giovanna in black has also arrived.  Turned out it's the large size,  not the medium, as I expected.


----------



## all2joy

lavenderjunkie said:


> *so me and A2J:*  congratulations on your new Alto handbags.  They are beautiful.
> 
> 
> My Alto Giovanna in black has also arrived.  Turned out it's the large size,  not the medium, as I expected.


Thank you! 
Post a picture! Will you send her back? You can exchange her at any DB Factory Store!
That's what I did to get my Side Stitch Shopper in Natural! I bought the white ostrich Camilla, and I did not like it from Seattle, returned to *******.

Hey this Lady "Alto Red Side Stitch Shopper" is on her way as of today!!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*A2J;*  Alto is beautiful in all colors and sizes.  I wanted the black Giovanna,  so I'm keeping her.


----------



## immigratty

so_me said:


> Here is my new Alto Fia black bucket.  My 1st Alto purchase! I saw Alto pics posted here and decided to buy a bag. Especially when I saw it listed at ILD.  I noticed they do not have black anymore but other colors are available.



beautiful. you are going to LOVE Alto!




all2joy said:


> My Lady Side Stitch Shopper in Natural is here!



beautiful



lavenderjunkie said:


> *so me and A2J:*  congratulations on your new Alto handbags.  They are beautiful.
> 
> 
> My Alto Giovanna in black has also arrived.  Turned out it's the large size,  not the medium, as I expected.



I love the large size, I think it is so beautiful.


----------



## so_me

lavenderjunkie said:


> *A2J;*  Alto is beautiful in all colors and sizes.  I wanted the black Giovanna,  so I'm keeping her.




Thanks Lavenderjunkie!

All2joy..Ggorgeous bag! I do not see the side sttich shopper listed at Dooney either? Is that New or from outlet also?

Can I ask where you purchased the Giovanna? I do not see a pic listed on Dooney website? Is this new or discontinued style at the outlet?

Confession..I just purchased another Alto, Antonio in gray. This time I purchased it at ILD eBay store. I have been stalking/watching this bag and it had sold out in gray recently on eBay. I noticed ILD restocked some colors.  So I checked ILD eBay's store and price was $351.  Cheaper then ILD direct same bag for $396.50.  Had to grab it in case the price changes!  (my excuse anyway....lol )

Thanks Immigratty... Didn't take long to make a 2nd purchase lol!


----------



## all2joy

so_me said:


> Thanks Lavenderjunkie!
> 
> All2joy..Ggorgeous bag! I do not see the side sttich shopper listed at Dooney either? Is that New or from outlet also?
> 
> My Lady is from the last year Alto Collection. The Regina replaced this Shopper. I got both colors red and natural from the ******* Factory Store Style# MB730.


----------



## all2joy

lavenderjunkie said:


> *A2J;*  Alto is beautiful in all colors and sizes.  I wanted the black Giovanna,  so I'm keeping her.


Cool!
I have the medium Giovanni in Navy & T'Moro!


----------



## all2joy

so_me said:


> Here is my new Alto Fia black bucket.  My 1st Alto purchase! I saw Alto pics posted here and decided to buy a bag. Especially when I saw it listed at ILD.  I noticed they do not have black anymore but other colors are available.


She is Stunning!!!! 
I have been watching her for a while, I thought she was too large, she looks Perfect in Black!!!


----------



## so_me

all2joy said:


> so_me said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Lavenderjunkie!
> 
> All2joy..Ggorgeous bag! I do not see the side sttich shopper listed at Dooney either? Is that New or from outlet also?
> 
> My Lady is from the last year Alto Collection. The Regina replaced this Shopper. I got both colors red and natural from the ******* Factory Store Style# MB730.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all2joy...Thanks for the info!
> I love all your bags
Click to expand...


----------



## all2joy

so_me said:


> all2joy said:
> 
> 
> 
> all2joy...Thanks for the info!
> I love all your bags
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
Click to expand...


----------



## all2joy

I finally used one of my trade-in, and She is Sooooo Beautiful!!!!

Meet Ms. Evelina in Royal Blue:


----------



## crazyforcoach09

all2joy said:


> I finally used one of my trade-in, and She is Sooooo Beautiful!!!!
> 
> Meet Ms. Evelina in Royal Blue:



Wowza. Hawtness


----------



## PcanTannedBty

all2joy said:


> I finally used one of my trade-in, and She is Sooooo Beautiful!!!!
> 
> Meet Ms. Evelina in Royal Blue:




Speechless!!!!! This is one beautiful bag... I've been eyeing this style for a bit hoping it would show up at the outlets.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*A2J*:  I just love that color.  Enjoy your new treasure.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

all2joy said:


> I finally used one of my trade-in, and She is Sooooo Beautiful!!!!
> 
> Meet Ms. Evelina in Royal Blue:


Amazing Evelina!  I saw this in Tangerine on ILD a few days ago and was extremely tempted, but now that I've seen the blue ... I may need to trade in one of my unused bags!  Thank you for the picture.


----------



## Vicmarie

all2joy said:


> I finally used one of my trade-in, and She is Sooooo Beautiful!!!!
> 
> Meet Ms. Evelina in Royal Blue:




Wow !! That's a beautiful bag !! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## all2joy

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Wowza. Hawtness





PcanTannedBty said:


> Speechless!!!!! This is one beautiful bag... I've been eyeing this style for a bit hoping it would show up at the outlets.





lavenderjunkie said:


> *A2J*:  I just love that color.  Enjoy your new treasure.





LifeIsDucky said:


> Amazing Evelina!  I saw this in Tangerine on ILD a few days ago and was extremely tempted, but now that I've seen the blue ... I may need to trade in one of my unused bags!  Thank you for the picture.





Vicmarie said:


> Wow !! That's a beautiful bag !! [emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you ladies!!! I was in love with the first picture! It's worth the money!


----------



## immigratty

all2joy said:


> I finally used one of my trade-in, and She is Sooooo Beautiful!!!!
> 
> Meet Ms. Evelina in Royal Blue:



Beauty is her name!! eventually I'll have my Evelina in White or Natural [or maybe even both] I love this bag so!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*A2J & IM:*  what's the closure like on the Evelina?  Is it an open top with a tie or is there a magnetic snap too?  What's the inside like?


----------



## all2joy

immigratty said:


> Beauty is her name!! eventually I'll have my Evelina in White or Natural [or maybe even both] I love this bag so!





lavenderjunkie said:


> *A2J & IM:*  what's the closure like on the Evelina?  Is it an open top with a tie or is there a magnetic snap too?  What's the inside like?



@immigratty Thank you!!! I am waiting for your pictures!!!


@lavenderjunkie There is no closure snap only the tie and the inside has a middle zip compartment. I will take a picture and upload it.


----------



## all2joy

My Lady in Red -Side Stitch Shopper- came in today fro the ******* Factory Store


----------



## Twoboyz

all2joy said:


> I finally used one of my trade-in, and She is Sooooo Beautiful!!!!
> 
> Meet Ms. Evelina in Royal Blue:




Gorgeous!! That color is stunning!


----------



## Twoboyz

all2joy said:


> My Lady in Red -Side Stitch Shopper- came in today fro the ******* Factory Store




Gorgeous!! Congrats [emoji4]


----------



## all2joy

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous!! That color is stunning!



Thank you Twoboyz!

For about a month the Evelina was on backorder and not in the retail stores, a store rep told me they had to send all the Evelina back! I was in shock, no way.

After watching about a month I found out they were in the warehouse only and available. I want the natural also but for now I am satisfied!


----------



## so_me

all2joy said:


> I finally used one of my trade-in, and She is Sooooo Beautiful!!!!
> 
> Meet Ms. Evelina in Royal Blue:



OMG...Your Royal blue Evelina bag is PERFECTION!  

Do the handles stay up or lay down when using shoulder strap?  The pic on ILD shows them up, but with the chain detailing at handle base I wondered if that was accurate?

Congrats!


----------



## immigratty

all2joy said:


> My Lady in Red -Side Stitch Shopper- came in today fro the ******* Factory Store



You're just a show off lol.  She is STUNNING!!! keep 'em coming! do you have anything else on its way?


----------



## MrsKC

all2joy said:


> My Lady in Red -Side Stitch Shopper- came in today fro the ******* Factory Store


Your Altos are beautiful!


----------



## all2joy

MrsKC said:


> Your Altos are beautiful!





immigratty said:


> You're just a show off lol.  She is STUNNING!!! keep 'em coming! do you have anything else on its way?





so_me said:


> OMG...Your Royal blue Evelina bag is PERFECTION!
> 
> Do the handles stay up or lay down when using shoulder strap?  The pic on ILD shows them up, but with the chain detailing at handle base I wondered if that was accurate?
> 
> Congrats!



@MrsKC, Immigratty, & So_me: Thank You Ladies! 
The the handles do not stay up, in the picture I placed one of the handles down to help prompt for the picture. I normally do not use the straps.


----------



## all2joy

immigratty said:


> You're just a show off lol.  She is STUNNING!!! keep 'em coming! do you have anything else on its way?





OK Immigratty!

Ms Blanca in Red came in today from DE Factory Store!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*A2J:*  another Alto beauty.  Enjoy.


----------



## all2joy

lavenderjunkie said:


> *A2J:*  another Alto beauty.  Enjoy.



Thank You!


----------



## immigratty

all2joy said:


> OK Immigratty!
> 
> Ms Blanca in Red came in today from DE Factory Store!



still going. I am LOVING all of these red bags


----------



## all2joy

immigratty said:


> still going. I am LOVING all of these red bags



Thank You!!!!

Presently, I m working on my Masters and Teachers Certification.
My Totes/Shoppers are for my books for my classes. Hey, I love matching! 
The prices for the totes/shoppers were 2014 prices at half before the price increase of the Altos.


----------



## so_me

all2joy said:


> @MrsKC, Immigratty, & So_me: Thank You Ladies!
> The the handles do not stay up, in the picture I placed one of the handles down to help prompt for the picture. I normally do not use the straps.



Thanks for explaining handles...great bag!


----------



## all2joy

so_me said:


> Thanks for explaining handles...great bag!



Thank You!
No Problem, I wish the handles were stationary!


----------



## so_me

all2joy said:


> Thank You!
> No Problem, I wish the handles were stationary!


 
I actually like that the handles lay down... especially when using shoulder strap.
I'll have to keep that bag in my wish list!


----------



## all2joy

I found these pictures of the Evelina in natural, black & white.
I thought I would share. I did not buy any of these Beautiful Ladies!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

all2joy said:


> I found these pictures of the Evelina in natural, black & white.
> 
> I thought I would share. I did buy any of these Beautiful Ladies!!!




Wow is all I can say!!!!


----------



## all2joy

I ordered this Beauty from ILD, she came in Tuesday:

Ms. Evelina in Tangerine color


----------



## immigratty

all2joy said:


> I ordered this Beauty from ILD, she came in Tuesday:
> 
> Ms. Evelina in Tangerine color



GORGEOUS.... I'm just waiting on a half off sale, and the cream Evelina is MINE...if I can get an even better price, I got cream AND natural!!!! I LOVE this bag!!!


----------



## all2joy

Thank you! 

I talked to the Retail store yesterday and there will be a sale soon on the spring collection, not sure if they will offer 30%or 50%off. I hope it's the 50% offf!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*A2J*: your new Alto is a beauty.  Enjoy.  I can't wait for the sale at the retail stores.


----------



## all2joy

Thank you!


----------



## LifeIsDucky

all2joy said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I talked to the Retail store yesterday and there will be a sale soon on the spring collection, not sure if they will offer 30%or 50%off. I hope it's the 50% offf!


That is great news!  Would you be so kind as to post the sale information on the forum?  I have three spring Altos on my wish list and would feel lucky to have just one.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*LifeIsDucky:*  in the past, the July sale at the retail store was only on selected styles and colors.  Alto has never been included.  Sometimes there is a special sale which might include Alto at other times of the year.  I too wish they would include Alto because I also have a wish list.


----------



## all2joy

LifeIsDucky said:


> That is great news!  Would you be so kind as to post the sale information on the forum?  I have three spring Altos on my wish list and would feel lucky to have just one.





lavenderjunkie said:


> *LifeIsDucky:*  in the past, the July sale at the retail store was only on selected styles and colors.  Alto has never been included.  Sometimes there is a special sale which might include Alto at other times of the year.  I too wish they would include Alto because I also have a wish list.



I will keep you informed!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Ladies,  I've heard that the Altos are no longer going to be shipped to the outlets.  Don't know if it's true,  or applies only to current/new styles.  I guess time will tell.  And some of the Altos I want that are in the outlets aren't shippable.  I thought they might have been in the past.


----------



## immigratty

lavenderjunkie said:


> Ladies,  I've heard that the Altos are no longer going to be shipped to the outlets.  Don't know if it's true,  or applies only to current/new styles.  I guess time will tell.  And some of the Altos I want that are in the outlets aren't shippable.  I thought they might have been in the past.



I'm not sure, but doesn't seem like it would happen, as the older styles make it to the outlets for all collections. but again, not sure. And the rule on being shippable I believe is if it's on the website they can't ship


----------



## all2joy

lavenderjunkie said:


> Ladies,  I've heard that the Altos are no longer going to be shipped to the outlets.  Don't know if it's true,  or applies only to current/new styles.  I guess time will tell.  And some of the Altos I want that are in the outlets aren't shippable.  I thought they might have been in the past.



Which outlet store did you talk to?
Some stores say they do not get the Alto Collection. I found selected stores get them.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Found this gorgeous lady at the ******* Outlet and asked if I could snap a couple of pics for my pals on tpf. Alto Roma (I think that's the name) in the color coral. The SAs were in love with it. Beautiful bag. I think it is still there if anyone wants it. It was in pristine condition from what I could see.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

I am so glad you posted a coral Alto.  I ordered the Alto Sophia in tangerine to be my Christmas present this year from my DH and the Alto Pia in coral as a belated Anniversary gift.  I was nervous about the coral color because every time I buy a red bag I ask myself, "Why?"  I have five red bags and they are all different fabrications and all beautiful but I do not use them.  The SA I talked to today said the coral was red with pink tones.  I love pink and I love your picture so I hope I fall in love with Pia.  THANK YOU!


----------



## YankeeDooney

LifeIsDucky said:


> I am so glad you posted a coral Alto.  I ordered the Alto Sophia in tangerine to be my Christmas present this year from my DH and the Alto Pia in coral as a belated Anniversary gift.  I was nervous about the coral color because every time I buy a red bag I ask myself, "Why?"  I have five red bags and they are all different fabrications and all beautiful but I do not use them.  The SA I talked to today said the coral was red with pink tones.  I love pink and I love your picture so I hope I fall in love with Pia.  THANK YOU!


You will love it. It is a gorgeous color in person. It was quite the star at the outlet.


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> Found this gorgeous lady at the ******* Outlet and asked if I could snap a couple of pics for my pals on tpf. Alto Roma (I think that's the name) in the color coral. The SAs were in love with it. Beautiful bag. I think it is still there if anyone wants it. It was in pristine condition from what I could see.


Oh that is beautiful! Is that the same shape as the Willa?


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> Oh that is beautiful! Is that the same shape as the Willa?


Looks like it, but I am no Alto expert. I am sure those ladies will chime in at some point.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

That coral Alto is a beautiful color.  I'm going to the Dooney retail boutique tomorrow and I'll check it out.  Also,  I like the Roma style,  hadn't seen it before.   I could be in trouble.


----------



## all2joy

YankeeDooney said:


> Found this gorgeous lady at the ******* Outlet and asked if I could snap a couple of pics for my pals on tpf. Alto Roma (I think that's the name) in the color coral. The SAs were in love with it. Beautiful bag. I think it is still there if anyone wants it. It was in pristine condition from what I could see.




She's Beautiful!


----------



## all2joy

Okay my Alto Lovers, no new Altos posted!!!!


----------



## immigratty

hopefully I will be adding soon....just waiting on these sales hahaha


----------



## Sparkletastic

LifeIsDucky said:


> I am so glad you posted a coral Alto.  I ordered the Alto Sophia in tangerine to be my Christmas present this year from my DH and the Alto Pia in coral as a belated Anniversary gift.  I was nervous about the coral color because every time I buy a red bag I ask myself, "Why?"  I have five red bags and they are all different fabrications and all beautiful but I do not use them.  The SA I talked to today said the coral was red with pink tones.  I love pink and I love your picture so I hope I fall in love with Pia.  THANK YOU!



I saw the coral bags in person last weekend and they are gorgeous!!!!!!  They are a deep, vibrant pink with just a hint of an orange undertone. It's a striking color and you will LOOOOOVE your bag. I'm so tempted to buy an Alto Evelina in Coral because I bought one in Tangerine and it's so pretty it stops traffic. I bet the coral will make everyone ooh and aah when you wear it! Post pics when you get it!!!!!



all2joy said:


> I finally used one of my trade-in, and She is Sooooo Beautiful!!!!
> 
> Meet Ms. Evelina in Royal Blue:



I. HAVE. TO. HAVE. THIS. BAG!!!!  

OMG!!  Is this on sale anywhere or is it shuts full price!  Help meeeeee!  Your bag is stunning!!!


----------



## all2joy

Sparkletastic said:


> I saw the coral bags in person last weekend and they are gorgeous!!!!!!  They are a deep, vibrant pink with just a hint of an orange undertone. It's a striking color and you will LOOOOOVE your bag. I'm so tempted to buy an Alto Evelina in Coral because I bought one in Tangerine and it's so pretty it stops traffic. I bet the coral will make everyone ooh and aah when you wear it! Post pics when you get it!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I. HAVE. TO. HAVE. THIS. BAG!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!  Is this on sale anywhere or is it shuts full price!  Help meeeeee!  Your bag is stunning!!!




Where did you see her at a Retail or Factory?


----------



## all2joy

Sparkletastic said:


> I saw the coral bags in person last weekend and they are gorgeous!!!!!!  They are a deep, vibrant pink with just a hint of an orange undertone. It's a striking color and you will LOOOOOVE your bag. I'm so tempted to buy an Alto Evelina in Coral because I bought one in Tangerine and it's so pretty it stops traffic. I bet the coral will make everyone ooh and aah when you wear it! Post pics when you get it!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I. HAVE. TO. HAVE. THIS. BAG!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!  Is this on sale anywhere or is it shuts full price!  Help meeeeee!  Your bag is stunning!!!




They are coming back to the Retail stores soon!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Coral and tangerine Alto are part of the Dooney Retail boutique 50% off sale.  I saw them in the store at the Westchester, in White Plains, NY.  They will ship if you call them.  Ask for Maria.  Just so you know,  the items in the sale are all final sale.


----------



## all2joy

I talked to Maria she tried to get the Evelina for me, due to it was not in the store I could not get that color on sale.


----------



## immigratty

lavenderjunkie said:


> Coral and tangerine Alto are part of the Dooney Retail boutique 50% off sale.  I saw them in the store at the Westchester, in White Plains, NY.  They will ship if you call them.  Ask for Maria.  Just so you know,  the items in the sale are all final sale.




OMG...EVELINA IS 50% OFF!!! STOP THE PRESS!! Does this include white and natural?


----------



## immigratty

lavenderjunkie said:


> Coral and tangerine Alto are part of the Dooney Retail boutique 50% off sale.  I saw them in the store at the Westchester, in White Plains, NY.  They will ship if you call them.  Ask for Maria.  Just so you know,  the items in the sale are all final sale.



never mind, just called a Cali store, and they told me only coral and tangerine colors are on sale


----------



## all2joy

Did they have the Evelina in Coral?


----------



## immigratty

all2joy said:


> Did they have the Evelina in Coral?



yes they did. Remember they are 2 hours behind [that's why I called Cali] so you will have to wait until at least 11am to call them. 

RETAIL STORE
South Coast Plaza Shopping Center
3333 Bristol Street
Costa Mesa, CA 92626
P: (714) 641-3073


----------



## all2joy

Thanks!


----------



## all2joy

I just called CA Retail store; due to the Evelinas are only in the CT Warehouse, the coral & tangerine colors are on sale and the store can not place an order for any item on sale that's in the warehouse. The store can place an order for the black, ivory, and natural colors at regular price. 

I call D/B 800 # to inquire and they will not honor the sale in the retail stores for the coral and tangerine colors.


----------



## all2joy

Ok Ladies, ILD has the Coral color Evelina!!!!
And the Tangerine!


----------



## all2joy

Ms. Evelina in Natural color came in today!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*A2J:*  you are cornering the Evelina market.  Great addition to your collection.


----------



## all2joy

lavenderjunkie said:


> *A2J:*  you are cornering the Evelina market.  Great addition to your collection.


Thank you! 
She's a Beauty!


----------



## MrsKC

all2joy said:


> View attachment 3067010
> View attachment 3067011
> 
> 
> 
> Ms. Evelina in Natural color came in today!


Breathtaking.......


----------



## all2joy

MrsKC said:


> Breathtaking.......




Thank you!


----------



## immigratty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *A2J:*  you are cornering the Evelina market.  Great addition to your collection.



got that right...meanwhile I'm here with a big fat ZERO number of Evelinas. BEAUTIFUL A2j


----------



## LifeIsDucky

all2joy said:


> Okay my Alto Lovers, no new Altos posted!!!!


It was a beautiful day here so I took my altos on a picnic.  I have photos but do not know how to post them.  I am not a techie and I have only had this iPad since Christmas.  Don't laugh at me but I still have a land line   I tried the FAQ but it was not helpful.  I tried to upload but got an error.  Maybe the photos I took were too many pixels.  I will have DH try tomorrow.


----------



## MrsKC

LifeIsDucky said:


> It was a beautiful day here so I took my altos on a picnic.  I have photos but do not know how to post them.  I am not a techie and I have only had this iPad since Christmas.  Don't laugh at me but I still have a land line   I tried the FAQ but it was not helpful.  I tried to upload but got an error.  Maybe the photos I took were too many pixels.  I will have DH try tomorrow.


Do you have pics on your phone? I have the app on my phone and post pics from my phone. .....


----------



## all2joy

LifeIsDucky said:


> It was a beautiful day here so I took my altos on a picnic.  I have photos but do not know how to post them.  I am not a techie and I have only had this iPad since Christmas.  Don't laugh at me but I still have a land line   I tried the FAQ but it was not helpful.  I tried to upload but got an error.  Maybe the photos I took were too many pixels.  I will have DH try tomorrow.




I can walk you through. I will send my# by inbox.


----------



## BlazenHsss

LifeIsDucky said:


> It was a beautiful day here so I took my altos on a picnic.  I have photos but do not know how to post them.  I am not a techie and I have only had this iPad since Christmas.  Don't laugh at me but I still have a land line   I tried the FAQ but it was not helpful.  I tried to upload but got an error.  Maybe the photos I took were too many pixels.  I will have DH try tomorrow.


The way I figured out how to post pics on here with my tablet was to upload them to a photo page. (Like photobucket.com). Copy the address that site gives your picture, and place it in the forum link box (the little icon right here on this chat box with the little blue world and link symbol)


----------



## all2joy

Ms Evelina in Coral! 
Came in today from ILD!


----------



## immigratty

all2joy said:


> View attachment 3073182
> 
> 
> Ms Evelina in Coral!
> Came in today from ILD!



I'm so jealous, you are at Evelina number FOURRRRRRRRR, and I'm still stuck in a rut with a big fat zero....  

I'm headed to Houston tomorrow, so I won't get on the fon right now, but when I come back it is ON!!

she is stunningly stunning.... congrats on such a beautiful lady!


----------



## MrsKC

all2joy said:


> View attachment 3073182
> 
> 
> Ms Evelina in Coral!
> Came in today from ILD!


Another stunner A2J ! Gorgeous!


----------



## all2joy

MrsKC said:


> Another stunner A2J ! Gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## all2joy

Thank you Lady Immigratty!
You went over to Being Mrs.Gucci!
I will have to catch up with you!

We eyed Ms. Evelina at her first arrival! 
I had to get the sale prices!


----------



## immigratty

all2joy said:


> Thank you Lady Immigratty!
> You went over to Being Mrs.Gucci!
> I will have to catch up with you!
> 
> We eyed Ms. Evelina at her first arrival!
> I had to get the sale prices!



Dooney is and will always be my first love. I have just in the last month seen more Guccis [on sale] than Dooneys haha. For every Gucci, I have 3-4 Dooneys.  Even though I haven't bought a Dooney since March, I'm still in love.  And spring/summer is when I mostly wear my Guccis, vs Dooneys all year.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*A2J:*  your new Coral Alto is stunning.  Enjoy wearing her.


----------



## lenie

all2joy said:


> Thank you!



I love your new Evelina! I am debating between the Tangerine and Coral.  I see that you have both colors.  Which one do you think will go with more colors? Is one color more versatile to you? I have the grey Sabrina and Cobalt Pia. 
Thank you!


----------



## all2joy

lenie said:


> I love your new Evelina! I am debating between the Tangerine and Coral.  I see that you have both colors.  Which one do you think will go with more colors? Is one color more versatile to you? I have the grey Sabrina and Cobalt Pia.
> 
> Thank you!




Thank you!
I love all four colors of my Evelina. I think either color can go with any colors. In my opinion, if you accessorize with the color of the handbag or just let the handbag be your pop of color. 

My style, usually my shoes/sandals match my handbag. But if I had choose a bag for most colors would be the natural color in the Evelina. 

The Alto Leather for the Evelina is a Matte Finish of Italian leather. There's is no gloss finish. The tangerine color is more lighter than a true orange color. The coral color is true coral with some pink tones. The natural color is a neutral color that can go with any color and it is a lighter natural color than the true natural color in the Alto Collection.  

You can not go wrong with either color!
I hope I was able to help.


----------



## all2joy

immigratty said:


> Dooney is and will always be my first love. I have just in the last month seen more Guccis [on sale] than Dooneys haha. For every Gucci, I have 3-4 Dooneys.  Even though I haven't bought a Dooney since March, I'm still in love.  And spring/summer is when I mostly wear my Guccis, vs Dooneys all year.




I know!
You are a true Dooneynista!!! 

In my opinion, DB need to step up their Styles with the Alto Collection! That's why in am collecting Evelina. I am waiting on the Black to go on sale. 
The Fall will be out soon. So far Ms. Sylvia is the only one that capture my eye.


----------



## lenie

all2joy said:


> Thank you!
> I love all four colors of my Evelina. I think either color can go with any colors. In my opinion, if you accessorize with the color of the handbag or just let the handbag be your pop of color.
> 
> My style, usually my shoes/sandals match my handbag. But if I had choose a bag for most colors would be the natural color in the Evelina.
> 
> The Alto Leather for the Evelina is a Matte Finish of Italian leather. There's is no gloss finish. The tangerine color is more lighter than a true orange color. The coral color is true coral with some pink tones. The natural color is a neutral color that can go with any color and it is a lighter natural color than the true natural color in the Alto Collection.
> 
> You can not go wrong with either color!
> I hope I
> 
> Thank you! So the Tangerine is a more subtle,  subdued color than Coral?  They ate both beautiful so it's so difficult to decide.


----------



## all2joy

Let me post a picture of both together


----------



## all2joy

all2joy said:


> Let me post a picture of both together




The


----------



## immigratty

all2joy said:


> I know!
> You are a true Dooneynista!!!
> 
> In my opinion, DB need to step up their Styles with the Alto Collection! That's why in am collecting Evelina. I am waiting on the Black to go on sale.
> The Fall will be out soon. So far Ms. Sylvia is the only one that capture my eye.



yes and it's so sad because 2012 2 2014 they had the greatest Altos styles.


----------



## lenie

all2joy said:


> The
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3073500
> View attachment 3073501




Thank you for the side by side picture. Unfortunately, it makes me want them both! The Coral is so vibrant- almost a mix of red,orange, and rosy pink. The Tangerine is such a gorgeous orange. 
The picture of the Evelina in ILD is of the natural color, even though it says Coral?


----------



## all2joy

lenie said:


> Thank you for the side by side picture. Unfortunately, it makes me want them both! The Coral is so vibrant- almost a mix of red,orange, and rosy pink. The Tangerine is such a gorgeous orange.
> The picture of the Evelina in ILD is of the natural color, even though it says Coral?




I feel you! 
That's why I have both!
ILD shows natural color as the picture, but The style # says Coral. I verified my order says Coral and it came in as Coral.


----------



## all2joy

all2joy said:


> I feel you!
> That's why I have both!
> ILD shows natural color as the picture, but The style # says Coral. I verified my order says Coral and it came in as Coral.




Also, I have my Tangerine color Evelina in a white pillow case. Due to its light color I did not want to deal with transfer of blue from the dust cover.


----------



## PsychoBagLady

Yay! An Alto thread! I always get "THAT'S a Dooney???" when I wear one of my Alto bags. Most people have no idea about Dooney's Alto collection. 

Since Dooney was my first love, I use it as my Avatar; the Alto Carol bag in red and white.

<------------------


----------



## lenie

all2joy said:


> I feel you!
> That's why I have both!
> ILD shows natural color as the picture, but The style # says Coral. I verified my order says Coral and it came in as Coral.




Would you mind taking a side by side picture of the Coral Evelina next to your red Bianca? I have a few red bags and wanted to see how similar the coral was next to a red.
Thank you so much!


----------



## Antonia

The ALTO's are the most beautiful and understated elegant bags-simply timeless!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I love my tangerine Evelina so much. Someone please stop me from buying the Coral!!!


----------



## all2joy

lenie said:


> Would you mind taking a side by side picture of the Coral Evelina next to your red Bianca? I have a few red bags and wanted to see how similar the coral was next to a red.
> Thank you so much!




Sure!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Sparkle and lenie:*  I don't own the Evelina in coral or tangerine.  But I have seen the colors in person,  in the fluorescent lights of the Dooney store.  I think the coral is a much more universal color... in terms of wardrobe and also in terms of seasons.  ( And yes,  I know the seasonal question regarding colors is an individual decision,  and depends upon where you live also).  The tangerine is a light orange.... you will either love it or not.  The coral is a beautiful mid tone mix of pink and orange.


----------



## all2joy

quote name="lenie" post=28907680]Would you mind taking a side by side picture of the Coral Evelina next to your red Bianca? I have a few red bags and wanted to see how similar the coral was next to a red.


----------



## all2joy

Antonia said:


> The ALTO's are the most beautiful and understated elegant bags-simply timeless!!




I agree!!!


----------



## lenie

all2joy said:


> View attachment 3073784
> View attachment 3073785
> 
> 
> 
> quote name="lenie" post=28907680]Would you mind taking a side by side picture of the Coral Evelina next to your red Bianca? I have a few red bags and wanted to see how similar the coral was next to a red.




Thank you! The pictures really help.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I give up!  I'm getting the coral pink one. It's too cute and my favorite color is pink. I saw this color a couple of weeks ago and it's incredibly pretty. 

I would say I'm moving to ban island after this but I know I'd end up swimming my way back off in a month. &#128534; And if the Camel or Cream go on sale, I'm pouncing!


----------



## all2joy

Sparkletastic said:


> I give up!  I'm getting the coral pink one. It's too cute and my favorite color is pink. I saw this color a couple of weeks ago and it's incredibly pretty.
> 
> I would say I'm moving to ban island after this but I know I'd end up swimming my way back off in a month. &#128534; And if the Camel or Cream go on sale, I'm pouncing!



Wow!!!


----------



## immigratty

Antonia said:


> The ALTO's are the most beautiful and understated elegant bags-simply timeless!!



So true. Best line out period!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Sparkletastic said:


> I give up!  I'm getting the coral pink one. It's too cute and my favorite color is pink. I saw this color a couple of weeks ago and it's incredibly pretty.
> 
> I would say I'm moving to ban island after this but I know I'd end up swimming my way back off in a month. &#128534; And if the Camel or Cream go on sale, I'm pouncing!


 
Congratulations *Sparkle*.  I think you will love the coral color.


----------



## G.Allyn

all2joy said:


> View attachment 3073784
> View attachment 3073785
> 
> 
> 
> quote name="lenie" post=28907680]Would you mind taking a side by side picture of the Coral Evelina next to your red Bianca? I have a few red bags and wanted to see how similar the coral was next to a red.


 
Now those are beautiful bags.  Very lucky you!


----------



## all2joy

G.Allyn said:


> Now those are beautiful bags.  Very lucky you!




Thank you!


----------



## YankeeDooney

all2joy said:


> The
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3073500
> View attachment 3073501


Whoa baby,

These are beautious (new word). I am favoring the Coral but wow for both just the same.


----------



## all2joy

G.Allyn said:


> Now those are beautiful bags.  Very lucky you!



Thank you!


----------



## all2joy

YankeeDooney said:


> Whoa baby,
> 
> These are beautious (new word). I am favoring the Coral but wow for both just the same.



Thank you!


----------



## all2joy

immigratty said:


> So true. Best line out period!



I second that!


----------



## lenie

I decided to get the Coral Gina from the Westchester Dooney. It was 50% off. Couldn't pass it up. They also have Pia, Roma, Large Roma, and the Domed satchel( can't remember the name) on sale for 50% off in Tangerine and Coral, but the Coral was very limited.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I don't know if this was posted elsewhere and if so, my apologies. 

There is an issue with the grommets on the Evelina which is why they were pulled from stores. The SA I talked to wasn't sure what this meant for the model going forward. But the tangerine and coral were "recalled".  

That being said, you wouldn't even be able to get my tangerine one away from my cold, dead hands. I flipping love that bag. I'm still tempted to buy it in coral BUT many of the other Alto coral and tangerine bags are 50% in stores including Pia, Adriana and Roma (pictured her by the SA in a pretty bad photo.)

Anyone have any issues with the Evelina grommets?  Because I want Evelina but want to make a responsible decision. (HAHA! responsible decision to buy a pink handbag.  Work with me, people! LOL! &#9786;&#65039


----------



## Sparkletastic

lenie said:


> I decided to get the Coral Gina from the Westchester Dooney. It was 50% off. Couldn't pass it up. They also have Pia, Roma, Large Roma, and the Domed satchel( can't remember the name) on sale for 50% off in Tangerine and Coral, but the Coral was very limited.



What is the "Gina". Can you post a pic? Thanks!


----------



## BlazenHsss

I'm very unfamiliar to the Alto line.
The far right, Alto Roma? is very pleasing to the eyes, and I'd love to see different angles from that far left one.


----------



## lenie

Sparkletastic said:


> What is the "Gina". Can you post a pic? Thanks!




This is the Coral Gina (from the Spring 2015 thread- credit to all2joy)


----------



## Antonia

immigratty said:


> Hey my fellow Dooney-stas.  We had discussed in several boards potentially have a "clubhouse" section where we could start threads for each collection, and not have them get lost in the shuffle. Well I asked the mods and they said they would "look into it." One of the things they are going to look for, is to see if there are already several "clubhouse type threads" going, so I'm starting the Alto club, and resurrecting all of the old ones I can find, *please everyone start a thread for various collections, and make sure the word "club or clubhouse" is in the title.* then I say after a week or so of our "club" threads going strong, we should all go to the feedback section [click on "Home" and scroll all the way to the end] and comment we want a clubhouse section, and inform them we already have several active "club" threads going. so anyway, on to the topic. Here is my Alto Collection:




Can I ask you the name of the bag on the far right-looks like a Dr's bag?  How long ago was this available?  It is stunning!!


----------



## immigratty

Antonia said:


> Can I ask you the name of the bag on the far right-looks like a Dr's bag?  How long ago was this available?  It is stunning!!



Np, it's actually called the doctors satchel. Such a beauty, an older model though, I havent seen it anywhere in a lonnnnnggg time. But quote All2Joy, she is the Alto Queen (seriously, she has TWICE as many Altos as I do) who has miraculously been able to find older bags, I believe she may ha e come across this in the last few months or so. And thanx so much.


----------



## all2joy

Sparkletastic said:


> I don't know if this was posted elsewhere and if so, my apologies.
> 
> 
> 
> There is an issue with the grommets on the Evelina which is why they were pulled from stores. The SA I talked to wasn't sure what this meant for the model going forward. But the tangerine and coral were "recalled".
> 
> 
> 
> That being said, you wouldn't even be able to get my tangerine one away from my cold, dead hands. I flipping love that bag. I'm still tempted to buy it in coral BUT many of the other Alto coral and tangerine bags are 50% in stores including Pia, Adriana and Roma (pictured her by the SA in a pretty bad photo.)
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any issues with the Evelina grommets?  Because I want Evelina but want to make a responsible decision. (HAHA! responsible decision to buy a pink handbag.  Work with me, people! LOL! [emoji5]&#65039




I heard from the retail store that both Evelina and Arabella were recalled in all colors due to the grommets on the handles. Also, Evelina and Arabella leather finish is a matte finish.

The Roma, Adrianna, Pia, and Gina in the Spring colors will be a slight difference in the Shade of the spring colors. 

From the picture you post my Evelina looks lighter in color coral. I called Maria in retail store to ask if the color natural in the Roma and Adriana were the same shade as the Evelina in natural, she said there is a difference and its lighter natural color. I have the Oriana in natural and my Evelina is lighter in natural.


----------



## all2joy

immigratty said:


> Np, it's actually called the doctors satchel. Such a beauty, an older model though, I havent seen it anywhere in a lonnnnnggg time. But quote All2Joy, she is the Alto Queen (seriously, she has TWICE as many Altos as I do) who has miraculously been able to find older bags, I believe she may ha e come across this in the last few months or so. And thanx so much.




I don't think I am the Alto Queen! Mrs Gucci (immigratty) clearly have more Altos than me! Click on my album link below to prove my point. My Evelina in Natural need to be uploaded to my Album. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?u=513426

I came across the regular doctor satchel from the 2013/2014 in navy. Someone on the PF purchase one a while back.


----------



## Antonia

immigratty said:


> Np, it's actually called the doctors satchel. Such a beauty, an older model though, I havent seen it anywhere in a lonnnnnggg time. But quote All2Joy, she is the Alto Queen (seriously, she has TWICE as many Altos as I do) who has miraculously been able to find older bags, I believe she may ha e come across this in the last few months or so. And thanx so much.




If you have time, would you be able to post a pic of just that bag up close so I can


----------



## immigratty

Antonia said:


> If you have time, would you be able to post a pic of just that bag up close so I can



Sure, Im in Houston right now, will be home on tuesday and will take a pic then.


----------



## YankeeDooney

immigratty said:


> Sure, Im in Houston right now, will be home on tuesday and will take a pic then.



Whoa, so you're in Houston. Must alert Blaze....there's time to pay a vist to Ms. Gucci.


----------



## BlazenHsss

YankeeDooney said:


> Whoa, so you're in Houston. Must alert Blaze....there's time to pay a vist to Ms. Gucci.


......Just a wee drive away! (Sorta)


----------



## all2joy

Sparkletastic said:


> I give up!  I'm getting the coral pink one. It's too cute and my favorite color is pink. I saw this color a couple of weeks ago and it's incredibly pretty.
> 
> I would say I'm moving to ban island after this but I know I'd end up swimming my way back off in a month. &#128534; And if the Camel or Cream go on sale, I'm pouncing!




I pull a few outfits from my closet that has the Coral color, I wanted to see how this color will match up!


----------



## all2joy

Alto Roma & Adrianna in Natural 
The Evelina in Natural color is slight lighter


----------



## all2joy

Additional pictures from another Retail store.


----------



## immigratty

YankeeDooney said:


> Whoa, so you're in Houston. Must alert Blaze....there's time to pay a vist to Ms. Gucci.



Did I say Houston... I meant errrrr uh New york...yesss thats it, im in nyc...


----------



## immigratty

BlazenHsss said:


> ......Just a wee drive away! (Sorta)



Hahahaha....well im in nyc soooo... Hahahha


----------



## BlazenHsss

immigratty said:


> Hahahaha....well im in nyc soooo... Hahahha


MmhMm!


----------



## lenie

Just got my Coral Gina. I love the color!! I'll take pictures this weekend.


----------



## Sparkletastic

All2Joy.....STOOOOOOOOOP!!!!  Every time I think I have my Alto Evelina addiction under control, you post an amazing bag!  

I have a process here. I don't buy / own more bags than I can carry regularly in rotation. I don't like my bags sitting on the shelf. You are blowing my system apart!   I'm going to have to start carrying 2 bags at a time!!!


----------



## all2joy

Sparkletastic said:


> All2Joy.....STOOOOOOOOOP!!!!  Every time I think I have my Alto Evelina addiction under control, you post an amazing bag!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a process here. I don't buy / own more bags than I can carry regularly in rotation. I don't like my bags sitting on the shelf. You are blowing my system apart!   I'm going to have to start carrying 2 bags at a time!!!




I am in love with Ms Evelina! 
Since I first saw her! 

I choose my bags for everyday, church and dressy occasions. Lady Evelina, Emilia, Blanca, Viola and Viviana are my dressy occasion. My Pippa, and Oriana is more everyday. I have two totes for my school books. On Sunday's I will take out one and normally put her back up. 

I am considering Ms. Adrianna in natural for everyday.


----------



## all2joy

Post double by error!


----------



## all2joy

lenie said:


> Just got my Coral Gina. I love the color!! I'll take pictures this weekend.




Please post soon!


----------



## all2joy

lenie said:


> Just got my Coral Gina. I love the color!! I'll take pictures this weekend.




Yea!!!
Please post soon!


----------



## immigratty

Antonia said:


> Can I ask you the name of the bag on the far right-looks like a Dr's bag?  How long ago was this available?  It is stunning!!



I have two doc type satchels, the tmoro one is actually called a doc satchel, the yellow one, can't remember.


----------



## all2joy

immigratty said:


> I have two doc type satchels, the tmoro one is actually called a doc satchel, the yellow one, can't remember.




I did not know you had the Yellow Doc Satchel!
I love it!!!!


----------



## Antonia

immigratty said:


> I have two doc type satchels, the tmoro one is actually called a doc satchel, the yellow one, can't remember.



WOW-Thanks for posting!!  It's even more beautiful up close!  I will have to scour the Bay!


----------



## immigratty

all2joy said:


> I did not know you had the Yellow Doc Satchel!
> I love it!!!!



thanx lady. I typically stick to neutrals, but do like a few pops of color every now and then ...still tryna get on your level!



Antonia said:


> WOW-Thanks for posting!!  It's even more beautiful up close!  I will have to scour the Bay!



thanx so much. I fell in love with it right away when I saw it. good luck, if i ever come across one I'll be sure to post it.


----------



## all2joy

immigratty said:


> thanx lady. I typically stick to neutrals, but do like a few pops of color every now and then ...still tryna get on your level!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanx so much. I fell in love with it right away when I saw it. good luck, if i ever come across one I'll be sure to post it.




Really! Immigratty!


----------



## PujaW

Ladies, I just got this Dooney and Bourke bag that I believe is an Alto, but I'm not sure what it's called. Can anyone here identify exactly what this style is called?


----------



## MrsKC

immigratty said:


> I have two doc type satchels, the tmoro one is actually called a doc satchel, the yellow one, can't remember.


Beautiful members of your Alto family!


----------



## immigratty

all2joy said:


> Really! Immigratty!



haha yeah. 



PujaW said:


> Ladies, I just got this Dooney and Bourke bag that I believe is an Alto, but I'm not sure what it's called. Can anyone here identify exactly what this style is called?



I believe this is an Alto Lu Shopper

it's gorgeous



MrsKC said:


> Beautiful members of your Alto family!




thx so much


----------



## Sparkletastic

Immigratty - that yellow bag is insanely gorgeous

This Alto line has me crazy!  I looooove these bags!


----------



## all2joy

Sparkletastic said:


> Immigratty - that yellow bag is insanely gorgeous
> 
> This Alto line has me crazy!  I looooove these bags!



Contagious!!!! I feel you!!!


----------



## immigratty

Sparkletastic said:


> Immigratty - that yellow bag is insanely gorgeous
> 
> This Alto line has me crazy!  I looooove these bags!



thanx so much. I am absolutely head over heels IN LOVE with the Dooney Alto line. I'm telling you, I will put my Altos up to ANY premiere designer line. and I do mean ANY!!! whoever came up with this is sheer genius.  and the designs are second to none! so classic and timeless...OMG I could rant and rave on and on all day about how much I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE my Altos!! [and everybody else's too haha]


----------



## all2joy

immigratty said:


> thanx so much. I am absolutely head over heels IN LOVE with the Dooney Alto line. I'm telling you, I will put my Altos up to ANY premiere designer line. and I do mean ANY!!! whoever came up with this is sheer genius.  and the designs are second to none! so classic and timeless...OMG I could rant and rave on and on all day about how much I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE my Altos!! [and everybody else's too haha]




Yes Indeed!!!! I Totally Agree!!!!


----------



## alansgail

Do any of you lovely Alto experts know if this bag I just purchased is from the Alto line? I'd love to know her name! I don't live anywhere close to a D&B store or outlet and haven't seen any of the Alto line IRL but each and every one of the bags in this line is simply stunning!

I've enjoyed looking at your awesome collections.....even if it's only one bag!


----------



## MrsKC

alansgail said:


> Do any of you lovely Alto experts know if this bag I just purchased is from the Alto line? I'd love to know her name! I don't live anywhere close to a D&B store or outlet and haven't seen any of the Alto line IRL but each and every one of the bags in this line is simply stunning!
> 
> I've enjoyed looking at your awesome collections.....even if it's only one bag!


It's a flo. I responded to your other post with info for you.


----------



## alansgail

MrsKC said:


> It's a flo. I responded to your other post with info for you.


Thank you so much MrsKC....is it from the Alto line?


----------



## MrsKC

alansgail said:


> Thank you so much MrsKC....is it from the Alto line?


No it's florentine. Check out the QVC item number I posted and then you can get the specifics. Happy to help


----------



## alansgail

MrsKC said:


> No it's florentine. Check out the QVC item number I posted and then you can get the specifics. Happy to help


So funny we keep going back and forth on the different threads! I checked the # from QVC that you gave me but that's actually a different bag than mine....different handles etc.

But thank you so much! I'll research some more to try to figure out who she is!


----------



## all2joy

alansgail said:


> Thank you so much MrsKC....is it from the Alto line?




It's the Florentine Collection not the Alto Collection


----------



## alansgail

all2joy said:


> It's the Florentine Collection not the Alto Collection


Thank you ladies for your help in identifying this bag for me. I had my heart set on the Mulberry Bayswater but knew I would feel guilty paying that much.....this bag is perfect!!!!!


----------



## lenie

Here's the Alto Gina in Coral. Love the color- kind of like a rich watermelon.


----------



## MrsKC

lenie said:


> Here's the Alto Gina in Coral. Love the color- kind of like a rich watermelon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3084820
> View attachment 3084822
> View attachment 3084825


So very beautiful!!


----------



## all2joy

lenie said:


> Here's the Alto Gina in Coral. Love the color- kind of like a rich watermelon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3084820
> View attachment 3084822
> View attachment 3084825




She is Beautiful! 
There is more pink undertones in the color. 
What other colors were available?


----------



## all2joy

I had to send my Evelina in Natural back the grommets were off and here is my replacement

I had to file a complaint they mailed her by fedex smart-post and not by ups ground.....
I had to let DB know they are about to loose a valuable Alto Customer!


----------



## lenie

all2joy said:


> She is Beautiful!
> There is more pink undertones in the color.
> What other colors were available?




I think the only other color that was on sale was Tangerine.


----------



## alansgail

lenie said:


> Here's the Alto Gina in Coral. Love the color- kind of like a rich watermelon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3084820
> View attachment 3084822
> View attachment 3084825


Gorgeous bag and color!! Congrats.......


----------



## MaryBel

alansgail said:


> Do any of you lovely Alto experts know if this bag I just purchased is from the Alto line? I'd love to know her name! I don't live anywhere close to a D&B store or outlet and haven't seen any of the Alto line IRL but each and every one of the bags in this line is simply stunning!
> 
> I've enjoyed looking at your awesome collections.....even if it's only one bag!




It is from the  Florentine collection. It's called tab collar satchel. 
Here's Dooneys video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXQXZTMA7nk


----------



## alansgail

MaryBel said:


> It is from the  Florentine collection. It's called tab collar satchel.
> Here's Dooneys video
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXQXZTMA7nk


Thanks MaryBel, I enjoyed watching that!


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> It is from the  Florentine collection. It's called tab collar satchel.
> Here's Dooneys video
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXQXZTMA7nk



MB, is Dooney still making videos for current items?


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

all2joy said:


> She is Beautiful!
> There is more pink undertones in the color.
> What other colors were available?



Hey gal, a random seller has a grape Alto for sale on Mercari for, I think, $25.

I am with you guys on the Alto line!  I have one Alto:


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> MB, is Dooney still making videos for current items?




I don't think so, I haven't seen them lately. I did a google search for the name and found the video.


----------



## MrsKC

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Hey gal, a random seller has a grape Alto for sale on Mercari for, I think, $25.
> 
> I am with you guys on the Alto line!  I have one Alto:



Beautiful red Alto!



MaryBel said:


> I don't think so, I haven't seen them lately. I did a google search for the name and found the video.



Thanks MB, I didn't think I had seen one it awhile.


----------



## immigratty

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Hey gal, a random seller has a grape Alto for sale on Mercari for, I think, $25.
> 
> I am with you guys on the Alto line!  I have one Alto:



beautiful...and I love the charm as well!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

immigratty said:


> beautiful...and I love the charm as well!




You have quite the collection, lass!  Love that bone Alto in the top picture.  Have you guys seen the Alto field bag?  Lemme try and find a pic.

I need a storage solution for my bags, too, I was thinking maybe those white plastic shelves they sell at WM...


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

And for your viewing pleasure:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

And this:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

And the FAB crossbody:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Another bit of Alto fun:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Last one:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

For SURE last one lol:


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I love the Alto Sabrina (red satchel pictured above) and also the zip zip.  The older extended zip zip is a big squarer and more chunky than the zip zip.   I wonder what the new one looks like?


----------



## immigratty

eyeoftheleopard said:


> For SURE last one lol:



lovely choices!!


----------



## onlyk

My babe...  Giovanna Alto Satchel in chestnut...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

onlyk said:


> My babe...  Giovanna Alto Satchel in chestnut...




Sooo beautiful! I love that style Alto! I hope you enjoyed carrying her today.


----------



## onlyk

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sooo beautiful! I love that style Alto! I hope you enjoyed carrying her today.


Thank you Pcan! Yes, I did and will brings her out more often when the weather gets cooler


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*onlyk*:  The Giovanna is one of my favorite Alto styles.  Your chestnut looks beautiful.   Enjoy wearing her.


----------



## onlyk

lavenderjunkie said:


> *onlyk*:  The Giovanna is one of my favorite Alto styles.  Your chestnut looks beautiful.   Enjoy wearing her.


Thank you lavender!


----------



## MrsKC

onlyk said:


> My babe...  Giovanna Alto Satchel in chestnut...


Love her, just beautiful.


----------



## onlyk

MrsKC said:


> Love her, just beautiful.


Thank you MrsKC!


----------



## all2joy

onlyk said:


> My babe...  Giovanna Alto Satchel in chestnut...




She's Beautiful! 
I just ordered the brown apple leather case for my iPhone 6 to go with Lady Giovanni!


----------



## onlyk

all2joy said:


> She's Beautiful!
> I just ordered the brown apple leather case for my iPhone 6 to go with Lady Giovanni!


Thank you all2joy! And that's a very cool idea of yours!


----------



## immigratty

onlyk said:


> My babe...  Giovanna Alto Satchel in chestnut...



one of my fave Dooney bags ever. LOVE the Giovanna.


----------



## onlyk

immigratty said:


> one of my fave Dooney bags ever. LOVE the Giovanna.


Thank you immi, I saw your Alto collection, very impressive!


----------



## Loulibelle

immigratty said:


> A few individual shots:
> 
> Off-white and saddle large Giovanna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off-white Viviana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium Black Giovanna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off-white Oriana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rectangular Shopper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saddle Tote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Top Handle Satchel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Briefcases


I'm a Mulberry girl but my first designer bag was D&B which I bought in Colorado whilst on a business trip. I really must post a photo of her as I expect you could identify her for me. I SO wish D&B would come to the UK. When I next visit the US, I am definitely buying more!


----------



## immigratty

onlyk said:


> Thank you immi, I saw your Alto collection, very impressive!



thanx so much. I'm 3 bags from having a near ideal Alto collection [1 white Camila, white Evelina, and Natural Evelina] Alto are my all time fave bags, and have been collecting them for over a decade. 



Loulibelle said:


> I'm a Mulberry girl but my first designer bag was D&B which I bought in Colorado whilst on a business trip. I really must post a photo of her as I expect you could identify her for me. I SO wish D&B would come to the UK. When I next visit the US, I am definitely buying more!



please post, we love to see Dooneys here. I could probably id it for you [especially if it's an Alto] but if not, I'm sure there is some one on here who can. wide range of "experts" to help you out. and yes, I hope they expand to the UK soon as well.  Such high quality bags at "affordable" prices [comparatively to premiere designers]


----------



## BlazenHsss

onlyk said:


> My babe...  Giovanna Alto Satchel in chestnut...


This bag has such a gorgeous silhouette.
Do the Altos need special tender handling like Flo leather?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Blazen:*  the Alto is different than the Flo,  it won't stain as easily,  but it will scratch.  And you can't rub out the scratches.  Alto leather is smooth and elegant,  but it does show wear.  And although it has some water resistant qualities,  it's not made for bad weather.


----------



## onlyk

immigratty said:


> thanx so much. I'm 3 bags from having a near ideal Alto collection [1 white Camila, white Evelina, and Natural Evelina] Alto are my all time fave bags, and have been collecting them for over a decade.



Looking forward to seeing your new collection


----------



## onlyk

BlazenHsss said:


> This bag has such a gorgeous silhouette.
> Do the Altos need special tender handling like Flo leather?



In my experience, the florentine gets scratched very easily, I got a medium satchel, within a minute of unboxing, I had added 2 nail marks, and I'm a Very carful person with very short nails, ha ha. Very well made purse though.

Anyway, I think this type of smooth surface leather will always show scratches easily compares to soft leather made bags.


----------



## all2joy

The 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Meet Ms. Sylvia in Grape Color!
D&B Fall 2015 Line


----------



## all2joy




----------



## lavenderjunkie

*A2J:*  thanks for posting.  I think I will have to add grape to my wish list.


----------



## onlyk

all2joy said:


> The
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115744
> 
> Meet Ms. Sylvia in Grape Color!
> D&B Fall 2015 Line


Very fashionable! Love this look!


----------



## Twoboyz

onlyk said:


> My babe...  Giovanna Alto Satchel in chestnut...




Beautiful bag [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

all2joy said:


> The
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115744
> 
> Meet Ms. Sylvia in Grape Color!
> D&B Fall 2015 Line







all2joy said:


> View attachment 3115807
> View attachment 3115808
> View attachment 3115809
> View attachment 3115810




Gorgeous! I saw a similar Coach bag at Macy's yesterday, with the wings. This seems to be the style that designers are following. I love it. The grape color is very rich. Thanks it the peek. [emoji4]


----------



## all2joy

I am loving the grape and saddle color!


----------



## Katiesmama

Oooh, I like the Sylvia very much!!!  Thank you for posting.


----------



## onlyk

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful bag [emoji4]


Thank you!


----------



## immigratty

Finally in the Alto Evelina club, but may take her back, she has some damage


----------



## MrsKC

immigratty said:


> Finally in the Alto Evelina club, but may take her back, she has some damage



Oh gorgeous!  Wish she didn't have any damage .


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*IM:*  she's lovely.... too bad she's not perfect.  But for the price of an ALTO you should be completely satisfied.


----------



## immigratty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *IM:*  she's lovely.... too bad she's not perfect.  But for the price of an ALTO you should be completely satisfied.



thanx so much. I got her for half off, I am considering keeping her, esp since she is becoming increasingly difficult to find. 



MrsKC said:


> Oh gorgeous!  Wish she didn't have any damage .




Thx


----------



## all2joy

MrsKC said:


> Oh gorgeous!  Wish she didn't have any damage .




She's Beautiful!!!! She's a Keeper!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*IM:*  for half off we make concessions.


----------



## all2joy

all2joy said:


> View attachment 3115807
> View attachment 3115808
> View attachment 3115809
> View attachment 3115810




Ladies check out DB web site for the Fall 2015 Alto Collection


----------



## Ahiko

Sharing my Sabrina Alto that I got last October. Going to be sending her in for repairs before her 1 year warranty is up. Her glazing has come off on the handles.

I want to downsize and get a Louis Vuitton, but it's really hard to get a decent price on Dooneys.. It just seems better to trade-in. I'm thinking of upgrading my collection to all Altos if that's the case.

Thoughts?

I'd also love to see mod shots with your Altos!


----------



## Ahiko

all2joy said:


> Ladies check out DB web site for the Fall 2015 Alto Collection
> 
> 
> View attachment 3124076
> View attachment 3124077



Thanks for sharing! 

I can't help but think the Altos are starting to look like replicas of other designer bags.

One looks like the Celine robot bag, another looks like the new Louis Vuitton flap and the one with the turnlock looks like a cross between a Vince Camuto satchel and the Coach Gramercy.


----------



## all2joy

Ahiko said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't help but think the Altos are starting to look like replicas of other designer bags.
> 
> 
> 
> One looks like the Celine robot bag, another looks like the new Louis Vuitton flap and the one with the turnlock looks like a cross between a Vince Camuto satchel and the Coach Gramercy.




True! But I love my Alto Collection! 
Pricing and Italian Leather at a great price!
In my opinion, the other designer bags are nice and their cost double or triple the price of Dooney.


----------



## Ahiko

all2joy said:


> True! But I love my Alto Collection!
> Pricing and Italian Leather at a great price!
> In my opinion, the other designer bags are nice and their cost double or triple the price of Dooney.



Good point! I have a few Dooneys that I don't mind trading in for one of their newer Altos. It may look like a replica, but brands have always been copying each other. The Alto leather price is much more affordable, especially with trade-in credits.


----------



## oldbaglover

Ahiko said:


> Sharing my Sabrina Alto that I got last October. Going to be sending her in for repairs before her 1 year warranty is up. Her glazing has come off on the handles.
> 
> I want to downsize and get a Louis Vuitton, but it's really hard to get a decent price on Dooneys.. It just seems better to trade-in. I'm thinking of upgrading my collection to all Altos if that's the case.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> I'd also love to see mod shots with your Altos!


such a lovely classic style. It looks good with your outfits!


----------



## Ahiko

oldbaglover said:


> such a lovely classic style. It looks good with your outfits!



Thank you! I feel it's one of the most timeless pieces of D&B.


----------



## all2joy

ILD Altos on sale!


----------



## all2joy

Alto Valentina in Large Saddle Color


----------



## all2joy

all2joy said:


> Alto Valentina in Large Saddle Color



Pic 2


----------



## all2joy

all2joy said:


> Pic 2



Compared to the Alto Pippa


----------



## MrsKC

all2joy said:


> Alto Valentina in Large Saddle Color



Just gorgeous! !


----------



## all2joy

MrsKC said:


> Just gorgeous! !



Thank you!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

all2joy said:


> Alto Valentina in Large Saddle Color




Very nice! I may need to give Alto a try. I just don't see them around much anymore.


----------



## ahirau

all2joy said:


> Alto Valentina in Large Saddle Color


Beautiful bag - love the strap around the top detail!  I'm going to get one, one of these days! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## all2joy

ahirau said:


> Beautiful bag - love the strap around the top detail!  I'm going to get one, one of these days! Thanks for the pics!






The back view, thanks!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*A2J:*  enjoy your new Alto.  It's such a beautiful and elegant handbag.  I love the turnlock.


----------



## all2joy

lavenderjunkie said:


> *A2J:*  enjoy your new Alto.  It's such a beautiful and elegant handbag.  I love the turnlock.




Thanks! I love the Alto Collection!


----------



## ahirau

all2joy said:


> View attachment 3207308
> 
> The back view, thanks!


Thanks for the additional pic - stunning bag!


----------



## all2joy

Alto Silvia in Chestnut


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*A2J;*  I think you are the Alto queen.   Your new handbag is lovely.  I was very tempted to get an aubergine Alto bag from ILD,  but I'm trying to be good.  Too many handbags, not enough closets or days to wear them.


----------



## all2joy

lavenderjunkie said:


> *A2J;*  I think you are the Alto queen.   Your new handbag is lovely.  I was very tempted to get an aubergine Alto bag from ILD,  but I'm trying to be good.  Too many handbags, not enough closets or days to wear them.




No I am not the Queen yet! Immigratty has me beat! 
But this one is my birthday gift!


----------



## MaryBel

all2joy said:


> Alto Valentina in Large Saddle Color


 
Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Allieandalf

all2joy said:


> View attachment 3208327
> View attachment 3208328
> 
> 
> 
> Alto Silvia in Chestnut




Gorgeous! Love the shape.


----------



## MaryBel

all2joy said:


> View attachment 3208327
> View attachment 3208328
> 
> 
> 
> Alto Silvia in Chestnut




OMG, I love this one!
Congrats!


And happy b-day!


----------



## all2joy

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats!




Thank you!


----------



## all2joy

Allieandalf said:


> Gorgeous! Love the shape.




Thanks a Bunch!


----------



## all2joy

MaryBel said:


> OMG, I love this one!
> Congrats!
> 
> 
> And happy b-day!




Thanks again!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

all2joy said:


> View attachment 3208327
> View attachment 3208328
> 
> 
> 
> Alto Silvia in Chestnut




Sooo pretty! Clean and simple.


----------



## MrsKC

all2joy said:


> View attachment 3208327
> View attachment 3208328
> 
> 
> 
> Alto Silvia in Chestnut



Simply stunning! ! What a beautiful collection you have!


----------



## all2joy

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sooo pretty! Clean and simple.




Thank you, 

I tried to choose a neutral color, I was not sure if I could rock this one! 

My style is more classic! 
I found this pair of shoes in my closet!


----------



## all2joy

MrsKC said:


> Simply stunning! ! What a beautiful collection you have!




Thanks Again!


----------



## G.Allyn

all2joy said:


> Thank you,
> 
> I tried to choose a neutral color, I was not sure if I could rock this one!
> 
> My style is more classic!
> I found this pair of shoes in my closet!
> 
> View attachment 3208842



So, so pretty!


----------



## immigratty

all2joy said:


> View attachment 3208327
> View attachment 3208328
> 
> 
> 
> Alto Silvia in Chestnut



I love this bag [and all of your bags], it does look like the Celine Trapeze [and somewhat like the Phantom] but I LOVE IT!!!

ITA with what Ahiko said, however, if I can get it for $700 vs $7000, I'LL TAKE IT haha.


----------



## all2joy

immigratty said:


> I love this bag [and all of your bags], it does look like the Celine Trapeze [and somewhat like the Phantom] but I LOVE IT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ITA with what Ahiko said, however, if I can get it for $700 vs $7000, I'LL TAKE IT haha.



Thanks a Million Immigratty!!!

This bag may look like the Celine Trapeze [and somewhat like the Phantom] .....

But it's DB Alto Italian Leather!!!! 
Superb Quality!!!
Plus 30% off ....Although it's a Gift! 
Yes Indeed!!!!


----------



## all2joy

G.Allyn said:


> So, so pretty!




Thanks!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

all2joy said:


> View attachment 3208327
> View attachment 3208328
> 
> 
> 
> Alto Silvia in Chestnut



Fabulous!   Happy birthday!!


----------



## all2joy

MiaBorsa said:


> Fabulous!   Happy birthday!!



Thank You!


----------



## immigratty

all2joy said:


> Thanks a Million Immigratty!!!
> 
> This bag may look like the Celine Trapeze [and somewhat like the Phantom] .....
> 
> But it's DB Alto Italian Leather!!!!
> Superb Quality!!!
> Plus 30% off ....Although it's a Gift!
> Yes Indeed!!!!



YES LAWD!!! and she is BE-A-U-TI-FUL


----------



## lenie

all2joy said:


> View attachment 3208327
> View attachment 3208328
> 
> 
> 
> Alto Silvia in Chestnut




Have you seen the Olive color in the Silvia in real life? If you have, what did you think of the color?


----------



## Twoboyz

Beautiful bags and shoes A2J! Happy Birthday! [emoji322]


----------



## all2joy

lenie said:


> Have you seen the Olive color in the Silvia in real life? If you have, what did you think of the color?




I have not seen the Olive in person but I do have a picture from the NY Retail store. I think that may be my next color.


----------



## all2joy

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful bags and shoes A2J! Happy Birthday! [emoji322]




Thank you!


----------



## lenie

all2joy said:


> I have not seen the Olive in person but I do have a picture from the NY Retail store. I think that may be my next color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213167




I just ordered the Olive Silvia on easy pay. Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## all2joy

lenie said:


> I just ordered the Olive Silvia on easy pay. Merry Christmas to me!



Yea!!!
Please take pictures and post!!!!

I took my Chestnut for a spin to Church today and I loved her!!!!
I really want the Black in Silvia.....but the Olive is one on the list!!!


----------



## lenie

There are a lot of Altos on I Love Dooney now.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I'll add my Roma in natural to the Clubhouse!


----------



## all2joy

She's s Beauty!!!!
I just saw the Roma in Black a week ago and she's a great size.


----------



## luvcoach2

MiaBorsa said:


> I'll add my Roma in natural to the Clubhouse!
> 
> Congratulations - Your bag is lovely. Glad it arrived safely.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I'll add my Roma in natural to the Clubhouse!




Beautiful!


----------



## MiaBorsa

all2joy said:


> She's s Beauty!!!!
> I just saw the Roma in Black a week ago and she's a great size.





luvcoach2 said:


> Congratulations - Your bag is lovely. Glad it arrived safely.





Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks, everyone.


----------



## immigratty

MiaBorsa said:


> I'll add my Roma in natural to the Clubhouse!



beautiful, and that color...


----------



## MiaBorsa

immigratty said:


> beautiful, and that color...



Thanks, girl!   Where have you been lately?   It's nice to "see" you.


----------



## immigratty

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, girl!   Where have you been lately?   It's nice to "see" you.



thanx girlie, life has been crazy, and not to drop a huge bomb on a message board, but I am in the process of a divorce, so have my ups and downs with that. but I'm back, and will be here more regularly, thanx so much Mia!


----------



## all2joy

immigratty said:


> thanx girlie, life has been crazy, and not to drop a huge bomb on a message board, but I am in the process of a divorce, so have my ups and downs with that. but I'm back, and will be here more regularly, thanx so much Mia!




Nice to have you back, you are in my prayers! I feel you same here!


----------



## MiaBorsa

immigratty said:


> thanx girlie, life has been crazy, and not to drop a huge bomb on a message board, but I am in the process of a divorce, so have my ups and downs with that. but I'm back, and will be here more regularly, thanx so much Mia!



Aw, bless your heart; I'm so sorry to hear that.  Hugs to you, and keep your chin up.


----------



## immigratty

all2joy said:


> Nice to have you back, you are in my prayers! I feel you same here!





MiaBorsa said:


> Aw, bless your heart; I'm so sorry to hear that.  Hugs to you, and keep your chin up.



thx so much ladies. it's for the best, and for the most part amicable. so everything is ok


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> thanx girlie, life has been crazy, and not to drop a huge bomb on a message board, but I am in the process of a divorce, so have my ups and downs with that. but I'm back, and will be here more regularly, thanx so much Mia!




I'm sorry IM.  It's never easy.  I've been there...  Sending prayers your way.


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> I'm sorry IM.  It's never easy.  I've been there...  Sending prayers your way.



thanx so much TB


----------



## immigratty

My Dooney & Bourke Bone Evelina just in


----------



## Trudysmom

immigratty said:


> My Dooney & Bourke Bone Evelina just in


Beautiful bag!


----------



## immigratty

Trudysmom said:


> Beautiful bag!



thx so much, I'm out of town, but had to have her unboxed and pics sent to me. can't wait to meet her in person!!


----------



## BlazenHsss

immigratty said:


> My Dooney & Bourke Bone Evelina just in


Oooohhhhhhh, that is Gorg!!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

immigratty said:


> My Dooney & Bourke Bone Evelina just in



Wow, she's a beauty!   Congrats, girl.


----------



## all2joy

I am singing Stevie Wonder ......She's Beautiful!!!


----------



## immigratty

BlazenHsss said:


> Oooohhhhhhh, that is Gorg!!!!





MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, she's a beauty!   Congrats, girl.





all2joy said:


> I am singing Stevie Wonder ......She's Beautiful!!!



this bag in this color has been on my wishlist FOREVER. and thanx to A2J I got her at an AMAAAAAAAAZING SALE PRICE!!! 

I really love the natural color but I am SOOOOOOOO IN LOVE with the white bag!!

the only bag I'm missing is my large white Camilla


----------



## AnotherPurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, she's a beauty!   Congrats, girl.




This bag is a beautiful piece of art!  I am not sure if I could ever use a bag like this. I would slap someone if they touched it!!! It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## immigratty

AnotherPurse said:


> This bag is a beautiful piece of art!  I am not sure if I could ever use a bag like this. I would slap someone if they touched it!!! It's gorgeous!!!



lol thx so much. yeah I do tend to move my bags 
to and fro to avoid contact


----------



## all2joy

immigratty said:


> lol thx so much. yeah I do tend to move my bags
> 
> to and fro to avoid contact




Yes Indeed! I do the same!!!


----------



## all2joy

Ladies, 
I had my first experience going into an actual Dooney Retail Store in Dallas, TX. 

They did not have the main two styles I wanted. I did see the Olive  and Plum color... 
That olive is Beautiful! 
The Plum is a rich color not over powering. 

I bought the alto cosmetic case in black and I receive the Florentine Cosmetic case a few days before Christmas. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Pictures thats on display in Alto Collection


----------



## immigratty

all2joy said:


> Ladies,
> I had my first experience going into an actual Dooney Retail Store in Dallas, TX.
> 
> They did not have the main two styles I wanted. I did see the Olive  and Plum color...
> That olive is Beautiful!
> The Plum is a rich color not over powering.
> 
> I bought the alto cosmetic case in black and I receive the Florentine Cosmetic case a few days before Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227124
> View attachment 3227125
> 
> 
> Pictures thats on display in Alto Collection
> 
> View attachment 3227126
> View attachment 3227127
> View attachment 3227128




loooooooovvveee these


----------



## LifeIsDucky

Does anyone have Gina?  I cannot tell by the picture nor the description what type of closure is on this bag.  I am lusting for this sweet bag!  I like the similar Montecito Lilliana but not sure about the flat handles since I carry all my bags on my wrist or in my hand.  I LOVE rolled handles. 

And does anyone else see the scary Gucci ads when they are on this forum?  They creep me out.


----------



## MiaBorsa

LifeIsDucky said:


> Does anyone have Gina?  I cannot tell by the picture nor the description what type of closure is on this bag.  I am lusting for this sweet bag!  I like the similar Montecito Lilliana but not sure about the flat handles since I carry all my bags on my wrist or in my hand.  I LOVE rolled handles.
> 
> And does anyone else see the scary Gucci ads when they are on this forum?  They creep me out.



I don't own it, but the Dooney website says magnetic snap closure.  

No ads for me; I use an ad blocker.


----------



## all2joy

LifeIsDucky said:


> Does anyone have Gina?  I cannot tell by the picture nor the description what type of closure is on this bag.  I am lusting for this sweet bag!  I like the similar Montecito Lilliana but not sure about the flat handles since I carry all my bags on my wrist or in my hand.  I LOVE rolled handles.
> 
> 
> 
> And does anyone else see the scary Gucci ads when they are on this forum?  They creep me out.




I wanted the Gina....
I saw it at the retail store in Dallas in Black, I did not buy it due to the handles. There is little inside the handles and I would have a problem scratching the leather eventually. 

The bag is beautiful....so l ordered the Silvia in black.
I have the Monecilto Lillian in the Burgundy and the handles gives more room for the hand.


----------



## immigratty

all2joy said:


> I wanted the Gina....
> I saw it at the retail store in Dallas in Black, I did not buy it due to the handles. There is little inside the handles and I would have a problem scratching the leather eventually.
> 
> The bag is beautiful....so l ordered the Silvia in black.
> I have the Monecilto Lillian in the Burgundy and the handles gives more room for the hand.



well you can update your wishlist


----------



## all2joy

immigratty said:


> well you can update your wishlist




I still want her....


----------



## immigratty

all2joy said:


> I still want her....



the Sylvia in black?


----------



## all2joy

immigratty said:


> the Sylvia in black?




Yes online!
I was go to order Ms. Valentina in olive but when I saw Ms. Silvia was back in Black I ordered her quick!!!


----------



## immigratty

all2joy said:


> Yes online!
> I was go to order Ms. Valentina in olive but when I saw Ms. Silvia was back in Black I ordered her quick!!!



very nice!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*A2J and IM:*  I saw the Valentina, the Silvia, and the Gina in person this week.  The Silvia is very large and I thought the Valentina would be a better size and shape for me.  I already have several large Alto bags,  so I'm focusing on my midsize bags now.


 The Gina was included in the 50% off sale in the retail boutiques and they did have one at the Westchester store.  I didn't buy it because the shoulder strap is not removable and I didn't want it hanging down.  The handle drop is relatively short, and I think it would work in your hands,  but I'm not sure how this bag would carry over the wrist or on the arm.... because of the short handles and also because of the shape of the bag.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

lavenderjunkie said:


> *A2J and IM:*  I saw the Valentina, the Silvia, and the Gina in person this week.  The Silvia is very large and I thought the Valentina would be a better size and shape for me.  I already have several large Alto bags,  so I'm focusing on my midsize bags now.
> 
> 
> The Gina was included in the 50% off sale in the retail boutiques and they did have one at the Westchester store.  I didn't buy it because the shoulder strap is not removable and I didn't want it hanging down.  The handle drop is relatively short, and I think it would work in your hands,  but I'm not sure how this bag would carry over the wrist or on the arm.... because of the short handles and also because of the shape of the bag.


Would the Gina be any different than carrying the Chelsea?  I am guessing the "magnetic closure" on this bag is referencing a flap with a magnet to cover the top of the bag that sticks to another magnet on the bag itself.  Not sure how I feel about those.  I have a few bags with the flap and while not ideal as far as style, it doesn't bother me in a utilitarian way.  

I love my Chelseas and love the style of the Gina.  I was crazy for an Evelina in blue but not sure about the odd "half rolled" handles that I had not noticed until I watched a video a few days ago.  I would think they would dig into your hands after a while.   Also worried about the bag swinging around while carrying it in my hands due to the chains.  

Do the altos on ILD ever reach 50% off?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Life:*  I rarely see Altos at 50% off and can't ever remember seeing them on ILD at more than 40% off.  Outlets no longer have Altos.


----------



## all2joy

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Life:*  I rarely see Altos at 50% off and can't ever remember seeing them on ILD at more than 40% off.  Outlets no longer have Altos.




Dallas retail is having 50% off in June 2016 on everything


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*A2J:*  if Dallas is doing it,  then hopefully the other retails boutiques will also.  Sale on everything is something to save our pennies for.   Thanks for the info.


----------



## all2joy

lavenderjunkie said:


> *A2J:*  if Dallas is doing it,  then hopefully the other retails boutiques will also.  Sale on everything is something to save our pennies for.   Thanks for the info.




I hope all stores will be having 50% in June....I do have a goal to meet!!!

Also, I called DB 800# today they advise the easy pay (3 payment) is a part of the online website now there is no end date for now!!![emoji818]&#65039;[emoji818]&#65039;[emoji818]&#65039;


----------



## RuedeNesle

all2joy said:


> I hope all stores will be having 50% in June....I do have a goal to meet!!!
> 
> *Also, I called DB 800# today they advise the easy pay (3 payment) is a part of the online website now there is no end date for now!!!*[emoji818]&#65039;[emoji818]&#65039;[emoji818]&#65039;



Hi!

I just received an email from Dooney, about DooneyPay (formerly easy pay)  Now the email is saying it's good on $250+, through 1/20.


----------



## all2joy

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi!
> 
> I just received an email from Dooney, about DooneyPay (formerly easy pay)  Now the email is saying it's good on $250+, through 1/20.




I am glad you investigated, the rep I talked to advised its a part of the website for now. 

I will have to plan to get my Olive Lady before the the 20th.

I just got the email


----------



## RuedeNesle

all2joy said:


> I am glad you investigated, the rep I talked to advised its a part of the website for now.
> 
> I will have to plan to get my Olive Lady before the the 20th.




Good luck with your purchase! I hope you love your Olive Lady when she arrives!


----------



## all2joy

RuedeNesle said:


> Good luck with your purchase! I hope you love your Olive Lady when she arrives!




Thanks!
I am torn between Silvia or Valentina!


----------



## immigratty

all2joy said:


> Thanks!
> I am torn between Silvia or Valentina!



can you post pics? I loooove pics.


----------



## all2joy

I have a new Lady Silvia in Black!!!


I love this black color in the Alto Italian lLeather Collection!


----------



## MrsKC

all2joy said:


> View attachment 3239132
> View attachment 3239134
> 
> 
> I have a new Lady Silvia in Black!!!
> View attachment 3239135
> 
> I love this black color in the Alto Italian lLeather Collection!


Oh she is gorgeous!!


----------



## all2joy

MrsKC said:


> Oh she is gorgeous!!




Thank you!!!


----------



## immigratty

all2joy said:


> View attachment 3239132
> View attachment 3239134
> 
> 
> I have a new Lady Silvia in Black!!!
> View attachment 3239135
> 
> I love this black color in the Alto Italian lLeather Collection!



insert faint emoticon here. this bag is stunning!!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*A2J:*  enjoy your new black Alto.   I love the Alto leather in black also.  OK,  I love the Alto leather in every color.


----------



## Allieandalf

all2joy said:


> View attachment 3239132
> View attachment 3239134
> 
> 
> I have a new Lady Silvia in Black!!!
> View attachment 3239135
> 
> I love this black color in the Alto Italian lLeather Collection!


[emoji7]. They are beautiful!


----------



## all2joy

lavenderjunkie said:


> *A2J:*  enjoy your new black Alto.   I love the Alto leather in black also.  OK,  I love the Alto leather in every color.


I do too!!! 
I went to order the Olive color but when I saw they had the Black color in Stock, I had to get that one!

Thanks!


----------



## all2joy

Allieandalf said:


> [emoji7]. They are beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## BagJunkey1000

all2joy said:


> View attachment 3239132
> View attachment 3239134
> 
> 
> I have a new Lady Silvia in Black!!!
> View attachment 3239135
> 
> I love this black color in the Alto Italian lLeather Collection!




Absolute Gorgeousness[emoji95]


----------



## all2joy

all2joy said:


> Thank you!



Thank you!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*A2J:*  let us know how you like the Alto Silvia style after you have carried your new handbag.


----------



## carterazo

Hi Ladies!
I have two questions about Alto bags:

Is the Evelina as big as described on the website?  In your pictures, she seems smaller - mor like a medium sized bag. 

Can you tell me more about the Viola?  I only found a couple pics of her and all were of the front. Is there a thread with multiple pics of her?  TIA!


----------



## immigratty

carterazo said:


> Hi Ladies!
> I have two questions about Alto bags:
> 
> Is the Evelina as big as described on the website?  In your pictures, she seems smaller - mor like a medium sized bag.
> 
> Can you tell me more about the Viola?  I only found a couple pics of her and all were of the front. Is there a thread with multiple pics of her?  TIA!



Evelina is at the high end of Medium.  A2J has several violas, she can tell you about her.


----------



## all2joy

immigratty said:


> Evelina is at the high end of Medium.  A2J has several violas, she can tell you about her.




The Viola is a bit smaller than the Evelina, the Evelina is in the medium size handbags. Click on the link below. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=11984


----------



## carterazo

immigratty said:


> Evelina is at the high end of Medium.  A2J has several violas, she can tell you about her.



Thanks - that means large for me.  



all2joy said:


> The Viola is a bit smaller than the Evelina, the Evelina is in the medium size handbags. Click on the link below.
> 
> Hmmm, based on the measurements, I thought the difference would be more considerable?
> 
> Thanks, your lovely pics are the only ones I had found.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=11984


----------



## all2joy




----------



## all2joy




----------



## immigratty

all2joy said:


> View attachment 3255094



beauties


----------



## carterazo

all2joy said:


> View attachment 3255094





all2joy said:


> View attachment 3255097



So much gorgeousness together!  

Thanks for the comparison pics.  I see then, that the 15 ins are at the top of the bag. I wish the online descriptions would give complete measurements.  This was very helpful!  Plus eye candy!


----------



## carterazo

I've been drooling after Viola for years!  Now I have the opportunity to get her in either saddle or red.  I fell in love with her in red, but I have the red Sabrina.  So, I am considering the saddle.  Any thoughts?


----------



## all2joy

Both good colors


----------



## all2joy

carterazo said:


> So much gorgeousness together!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the comparison pics.  I see then, that the 15 ins are at the top of the bag. I wish the online descriptions would give complete measurements.  This was very helpful!  Plus eye candy!




[emoji817][emoji4]


----------



## carterazo

all2joy said:


> Both good colors



:giggles:  So hard to pick..

Do you think the saddle as dressy as the red?


----------



## all2joy

I have both colors, the saddle may be the best neutral color and red may be your pop of color bag unless red is your favorite color.

I normally have shoes to match my Ladies, or I use them as pops of color.


----------



## carterazo

all2joy said:


> I have both colors, the saddle may be the best neutral color and red may be your pop of color bag unless red is your favorite color.
> 
> I normally have shoes to match my Ladies, or I use them as pops of color.



I have a couple other neutrals, but not in saddle.  I do have two other red bags from Dooney including the Alto Sabrina which would be the exact same red.  So I decided to go for the Saddle.  Between your picture and others I found online, I figured (decided? ha, ha) the color is a beautiful natural leather tone.  The SA was lovely and answered all questions.  She helped me order it from the warehouse with the discount here's hoping it comes in without any scratches. 

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## all2joy

carterazo said:


> i have a couple other neutrals, but not in saddle.  I do have two other red bags from dooney including the alto sabrina which would be the exact same red.  So i decided to go for the saddle.  Between your picture and others i found online, i figured (decided? Ha, ha) the color is a beautiful natural leather tone.  The sa was lovely and answered all questions.  She helped me order it from the warehouse with the discount here's hoping it comes in without any scratches.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your help!








Good choice!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Cat:*  Viola is a beautiful handbag.  I consider it a small bag... much smaller than the Sabrina.


----------



## carterazo

all2joy said:


> View attachment 3255333
> View attachment 3255334
> 
> 
> Good choice!



Sooo pretty!  Thanks for sharing. Drool!


----------



## carterazo

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Cat:*  Viola is a beautiful handbag.  I consider it a small bag... much smaller than the Sabrina.



My perfect size, then. Thanks!


----------



## carterazo

Ladies, look what came in today! I  was really surprised as the girl told me it would take a week to ship because warehouse was behind schedule due to inventory.  I actually thought it was a bag I had gotten at ild for which I was notified last week. 
Anywho,  it was a delightful surprise to get Viola first. I love her and she's very special.  Now I'm almost regretting not getting her in red. She's gorgeous in saddle and the perfect shape for this color. Thanks for answering all my questions! 
(Color in picture is slightly different, but close.)


----------



## YankeeDooney

carterazo said:


> Ladies, look what came in today! I  was really surprised as the girl told me it would take a week to ship because warehouse was behind schedule due to inventory.  I actually thought it was a bag I had gotten at ild for which I was notified last week.
> Anywho,  it was a delightful surprise to get Viola first. I love her and she's very special.  Now I'm almost regretting not getting her in red. She's gorgeous in saddle and the perfect shape for this color. Thanks for answering all my questions!
> (Color in picture is slightly different, but close.)


It is just gorgeous. Love the shape and style. I bet red would be gorgeous too. Enjoy that beauty.


----------



## carterazo

YankeeDooney said:


> It is just gorgeous. Love the shape and style. I bet red would be gorgeous too. Enjoy that beauty.



Thank you!


----------



## all2joy

carterazo said:


> Ladies, look what came in today! I  was really surprised as the girl told me it would take a week to ship because warehouse was behind schedule due to inventory.  I actually thought it was a bag I had gotten at ild for which I was notified last week.
> Anywho,  it was a delightful surprise to get Viola first. I love her and she's very special.  Now I'm almost regretting not getting her in red. She's gorgeous in saddle and the perfect shape for this color. Thanks for answering all my questions!
> (Color in picture is slightly different, but close.)




She's Beautiful!!!!


----------



## immigratty

carterazo said:


> Ladies, look what came in today! I  was really surprised as the girl told me it would take a week to ship because warehouse was behind schedule due to inventory.  I actually thought it was a bag I had gotten at ild for which I was notified last week.
> Anywho,  it was a delightful surprise to get Viola first. I love her and she's very special.  Now I'm almost regretting not getting her in red. She's gorgeous in saddle and the perfect shape for this color. Thanks for answering all my questions!
> (Color in picture is slightly different, but close.)



she is so beautiful. I'm sure she looks so distinguished when worn!


----------



## carterazo

all2joy said:


> She's Beautiful!!!!



Thank you! 







immigratty said:


> she is so beautiful. I'm sure she looks so distinguished when worn!



Thank you! I hope she does.


----------



## BagJunkey1000

carterazo said:


> Ladies, look what came in today! I  was really surprised as the girl told me it would take a week to ship because warehouse was behind schedule due to inventory.  I actually thought it was a bag I had gotten at ild for which I was notified last week.
> Anywho,  it was a delightful surprise to get Viola first. I love her and she's very special.  Now I'm almost regretting not getting her in red. She's gorgeous in saddle and the perfect shape for this color. Thanks for answering all my questions!
> (Color in picture is slightly different, but close.)




Beautiful[emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

BagJunkey1000 said:


> Beautiful[emoji7]



Thanks!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Cat:*  enjoy your elegant new Alto Viola.   She is s classy lady.


----------



## MiaBorsa

carterazo said:


> Ladies, look what came in today! I  was really surprised as the girl told me it would take a week to ship because warehouse was behind schedule due to inventory.  I actually thought it was a bag I had gotten at ild for which I was notified last week.
> Anywho,  it was a delightful surprise to get Viola first. I love her and she's very special.  Now I'm almost regretting not getting her in red. She's gorgeous in saddle and the perfect shape for this color. Thanks for answering all my questions!
> (Color in picture is slightly different, but close.)



Stunning bag!   Congrats.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

carterazo said:


> Ladies, look what came in today! I  was really surprised as the girl told me it would take a week to ship because warehouse was behind schedule due to inventory.  I actually thought it was a bag I had gotten at ild for which I was notified last week.
> Anywho,  it was a delightful surprise to get Viola first. I love her and she's very special.  Now I'm almost regretting not getting her in red. She's gorgeous in saddle and the perfect shape for this color. Thanks for answering all my questions!
> (Color in picture is slightly different, but close.)


 
What a beauty!  Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Cat:*  enjoy your elegant new Alto Viola.   She is s classy lady.





MiaBorsa said:


> Stunning bag!   Congrats.





NutsAboutCoach said:


> What a beauty!  Congrats!



Thank you ladies!  I love this bag!


----------



## carterazo

all2joy said:


> She's Beautiful!!!!





immigratty said:


> she is so beautiful. I'm sure she looks so distinguished when worn!



Thank you both for all the help answering my questions.  *all2joy* your pics really did me in.


----------



## all2joy

carterazo said:


> Thank you both for all the help answering my questions.  *all2joy* your pics really did me in.




I am happy to be of service!!!!


----------



## immigratty

carterazo said:


> Thank you both for all the help answering my questions.  *all2joy* your pics really did me in.



anytime. so glad to be of assistance


----------



## lovebags1

Does the alto leather scratch easily and can u use it every day in the rain or snow?  I am looking to get my first alto piece and dont want it to be high maintenance like the florentine


----------



## all2joy

lovebags1 said:


> Does the alto leather scratch easily and can u use it every day in the rain or snow?  I am looking to get my first alto piece and dont want it to be high maintenance like the florentine




I have several Altos, I have five for everyday use and all other for special or dressy occasions. I would offer that you choose one for everyday first and watch how you use it. This can help you get use to the Alto. 

I use my Ladies in the rain and I have never had a problem with my Altos. They can scratch!!! I had to learn how to avoid how I tote my ladies. Thats why I designated everyday bags.  

I have two side stitch shoppers and I use them for school material and they get a lot of use and knocked around. They are in Great condition!

I hope this can help you!


----------



## lovebags1

I was looking at the camilla but didnt want to pay that much for a bag that svratches easy


----------



## carterazo

all2joy said:


> I have several Altos, I have five for everyday use and all other for special or dressy occasions. I would offer that you choose one for everyday first and watch how you use it. This can help you get use to the Alto.
> 
> I use my Ladies in the rain and I have never had a problem with my Altos. They can scratch!!! I had to learn how to avoid how I tote my ladies. Thats why I designated everyday bags.
> 
> I have two side stitch shoppers and I use them for school material and they get a lot of use and knocked around. They are in Great condition!
> 
> I hope this can help you!



Do you pretreat your Altos before you start carrying them? If so, what do you use?


----------



## all2joy

No never pretreat


----------



## immigratty

lovebags1 said:


> I was looking at the camilla but didnt want to pay that much for a bag that svratches easy



it is a gorgeous bag. It will go on sale eventually. That's what I'm waiting for.


----------



## carterazo

all2joy said:


> No never pretreat



Thanks! 







immigratty said:


> it is a gorgeous bag. It will go on sale eventually. That's what I'm waiting for.



That's what I'm counting on too.


----------



## immigratty

carterazo said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm counting on too.



being a purse hoarder...uh I mean lover  has lead me to become very patient.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Following up with the group. Are you finding your Alto's are scratching? Has anyone discovered a pretreatment to avoid this? I have an Alto I love but I'm scared to wear it for fear of scratches and am thinking of selling. Let me know, please. Thanks!!!


----------



## immigratty

Sparkletastic said:


> Following up with the group. Are you finding your Alto's are scratching? Has anyone discovered a pretreatment to avoid this? I have an Alto I love but I'm scared to wear it for fear of scratches and am thinking of selling. Let me know, please. Thanks!!!



it does scratch, but honestly not too easily.  I have a Gucci lady stirrup, and it is ridiculous how easy that scratches, and how well it shows, but Altos are nowhere near that sensitive. but please, do not pre-treat the Altos, also see All2Joy comments above. she answered this for another user not too long ago! 

and don't be scurred. break those Altos out and show the world how beautiful they are!


----------



## all2joy

Meet 2016 Spring Collection in the Alto Family "Ms. Lia" She comes in Fuschia & Mint (new colors) & Black, Saddle and Natural!

Lia Size:   H 9.5" x W 3.5" x L 12"

http://www.dooney.com/search?q=lia


----------



## carterazo

all2joy said:


> Meet 2016 Spring Collection in the Alto Family "Ms. Lia" She comes in Fuschia & Mint (new colors) & Black, Saddle and Natural!
> 
> Lia Size:   H 9.5" x W 3.5" x L 12"
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/search?q=lia


Oh. My.  (And my perfect size too...)    [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## immigratty

all2joy said:


> Meet 2016 Spring Collection in the Alto Family "Ms. Lia" She comes in Fuschia & Mint (new colors) & Black, Saddle and Natural!
> 
> Lia Size:   H 9.5" x W 3.5" x L 12"
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/search?q=lia



so nice


----------



## all2joy

New Alto Collection: 
Cones in Natural Color only!

1st  Alto Carmela
DETAILS http://www.dooney.com/alto-carmela/MBR98NA.html
Style# MBR98NA
$550.00

2nd  Alto Simona
DETAILS http://www.dooney.com/alto-simona/MBR91NA.html
Style# MBR91NA
$650.00


3rd   Alto Anastasia
DETAILS http://www.dooney.com/alto-anastasia/MBR31NA.html
Style# MBR31NA
$650.00


----------



## carterazo

I would love to see Simona irl.


----------



## G.Allyn

Where the heck have I been?  I just noticed the Viola bag is back.  When it was discontinued I could only get my hands on the T-moro (sp?) brown.  It used to come in a beautiful dark blue.  I saw three colors at the D&B site and none over at ILD.  Has anyone seen any more colors?

I think they stopped selling the Alto's at the outlets about a year ago.  I have been busy buying clothing and have been out of touch with the D&B line.  I must admit when I open my purchases I think of what Dooney I could have purchased at the same cost.  Why does a D&B handbag seem like a good purchase and clothing seems a waste of money sometimes?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

G.Allyn said:


> Where the heck have I been?  I just noticed the Viola bag is back.  When it was discontinued I could only get my hands on the T-moro (sp?) brown.  It used to come in a beautiful dark blue.  I saw three colors at the D&B site and none over at ILD.  Has anyone seen any more colors?
> 
> I think they stopped selling the Alto's at the outlets about a year ago.  I have been busy buying clothing and have been out of touch with the D&B line.  I must admit when I open my purchases I think of what Dooney I could have purchased at the same cost.  Why does a D&B handbag seem like a good purchase and clothing seems a waste of money sometimes?




*G*:  you are right.  They did stop selling Alto at the outlets.  Now the Alto is hard to find outside of the Dooney site, the few Dooney boutiques, and older styles on ILD.  But the prices have gone up a lot.  I hope they bring back more older styles, and in some of the newer colors because personally, I much prefer the older Alto styles to the newer ones.


----------



## G.Allyn

lavenderjunkie said:


> *G*:  you are right.  They did stop selling Alto at the outlets.  Now the Alto is hard to find outside of the Dooney site, the few Dooney boutiques, and older styles on ILD.  But the prices have gone up a lot.  I hope they bring back more older styles, and in some of the newer colors because personally, I much prefer the older Alto styles to the newer ones.


I know Lavenderjunkie, the bags have become expensive in the last couple of years.  They seem like they went from about $400.00 or $500.00 to $700.00 in a short amount of time.

If I knew the outlets were going to stop selling the Alto line, I would have snapped up the ivory satchel I had my eyes on a year ago.  Darn!


----------



## YankeeDooney

all2joy said:


> New Alto Collection:
> Cones in Natural Color only!
> 
> 1st  Alto Carmela
> DETAILS http://www.dooney.com/alto-carmela/MBR98NA.html
> Style# MBR98NA
> $550.00
> 
> 2nd  Alto Simona
> DETAILS http://www.dooney.com/alto-simona/MBR91NA.html
> Style# MBR91NA
> $650.00
> 
> 
> 3rd   Alto Anastasia
> DETAILS http://www.dooney.com/alto-anastasia/MBR31NA.html
> Style# MBR31NA
> $650.00


I just saw the Carmela bag featured in one of the fashion mags. It was listed in one of the sections where they show how to dress your age. I am certain this bag was listed under the 50's or 60's.


----------



## all2joy

YankeeDooney said:


> I just saw the Carmela bag featured in one of the fashion mags. It was listed in one of the sections where they show how to dress your age. I am certain this bag was listed under the 50's or 60's.



That's my age range! It's a nice handbag but this cut outs would be a one season use. I am not sure if this one would appeal to me later.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I'm going to save a lot of money if this is the trend for the new Altos.  I don't like the cut outs.  They did them on an earlier style,  and I didn't like it then either.


----------



## immigratty

Bump...can't believe my beloved Altos were on page 4


----------



## immigratty

I cannot in good conscience allow this to be bumped off of page 1


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*IM*:  without you around,  the Alto's didn't get too much attention.


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> Bump...can't believe my beloved Altos were on page 4





immigratty said:


> I cannot in good conscience allow this to be bumped off of page 1



Well done IM. [emoji4]


----------



## carterazo

I think a lot of us are afraid of carrying Altos because of how easily they scratch. I know that is the reason I wouldn't even consider it until I found a style I couldn't resist.  [emoji6]  (hello, Sabrina!)


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> Well done IM. [emoji4]


haha thx. I was so sad haha


----------



## immigratty

carterazo said:


> I think a lot of us are afraid of carrying Altos because of how easily they scratch. I know that is the reason I wouldn't even consider it until I found a style I couldn't resist.  [emoji6]  (hello, Sabrina!)


yeah, problem is I can't resist any


----------



## lavenderjunkie

immigratty said:


> yeah, problem is I can't resist any


I can't resist either.   I love the Altos,  collect them,  but don't wear them very often.  So sad.


----------



## immigratty

lavenderjunkie said:


> I can't resist either.   I love the Altos,  collect them,  but don't wear them very often.  So sad.



yes, I pretty much only wear my Altos out in perfect weather lol


----------



## carterazo

The price point is hard too.
And having to wait for perfect weather. [emoji3]


----------



## immigratty

carterazo said:


> The price point is hard too.
> And having to wait for perfect weather. [emoji3]


 
yes, yes, at nearly $1000, they are very expensive. so that makes you want to wait for perfect weather even more lol


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> yes, yes, at nearly $1000, they are very expensive. so that makes you want to wait for perfect weather even more lol



I got mine at the outlet at a great discount and it already came with a scratch. I still can't get myself to wear it! [emoji23] I think about it, but every time I get brave there is a threat of bad weather.


----------



## carterazo

Twoboyz said:


> I got mine at the outlet at a great discount and it already came with a scratch. I still can't get myself to wear it! [emoji23] I think about it, but every time I get brave there is a threat of bad weather.


Oh my! [emoji3] Which one did you get?


----------



## carterazo

There were several Altos discounted yesterday during the 1st day of Dooney's 12 days. Did anyone pick up a new beauty?


----------



## Twoboyz

carterazo said:


> There were several Altos discounted yesterday during the 1st day of Dooney's 12 days. Did anyone pick up a new beauty?



I was eyeing that Sabrina, but I reluctantly had to pass. I really want a Toscana.


----------



## Twoboyz

carterazo said:


> Oh my! [emoji3] Which one did you get?



I got the Emilia in Chestnut a couple of years ago. It was love at first sight so I chose not to let the imperfections bother me since I got a big discount.


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> I got the Emilia in Chestnut a couple of years ago. It was love at first sight so I chose not to let the imperfections bother me since I got a big discount.
> 
> View attachment 3536295



It's sooo gorgeous TB!


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> It's sooo gorgeous TB!



Thanks KC! Even though I don't carry her (maybe once only) I'm just happy knowing she's in my collection. I will start to get her out more though.


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks KC! Even though I don't carry her (maybe once only) I'm just happy knowing she's in my collection. I will start to get her out more though.



Maybe on days you work from home (I think you do that sometimes ), load her up and take her to the "office". This way you know she will be safe .


----------



## carterazo

Twoboyz said:


> I got the Emilia in Chestnut a couple of years ago. It was love at first sight so I chose not to let the imperfections bother me since I got a big discount.
> 
> View attachment 3536295


She's stunning!
Maybe take her to church? On those times when you know you're going straight back home.


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> I got mine at the outlet at a great discount and it already came with a scratch. I still can't get myself to wear it! [emoji23] I think about it, but every time I get brave there is a threat of bad weather.



hahaha agreed.


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Maybe on days you work from home (I think you do that sometimes ), load her up and take her to the "office". This way you know she will be safe .



Great idea KC! You are right. I work from home one day per week. I will do that. If it's nice the next day I might just take her with me to the office.


----------



## Twoboyz

carterazo said:


> She's stunning!
> Maybe take her to church? On those times when you know you're going straight back home.



Great idea. I will definitely take her out more. Stay tuned in the "Which Dooney are you carrying" thread. [emoji4]


----------



## carterazo

Carried Sabrina today.  [emoji7]


----------



## MrsKC

carterazo said:


> Carried Sabrina today.  [emoji7]
> View attachment 3545286



She is lovely! !


----------



## Twoboyz

carterazo said:


> Carried Sabrina today.  [emoji7]
> View attachment 3545286



Gorgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

carterazo said:


> Carried Sabrina today.  [emoji7]
> View attachment 3545286


Cat:  you inspire me to use my Alto handbag.   I love the Sabrina,  it's one of my favorite styles.


----------



## carterazo

MrsKC said:


> She is lovely! !


Thank you!


Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous! [emoji7]


Thank you!


lavenderjunkie said:


> Cat:  you inspire me to use my Alto handbag.   I love the Sabrina,  it's one of my favorite styles.


Girl, you have some beauties! I hope you use them often. [emoji41]


----------



## immigratty

lavenderjunkie said:


> Cat:  you inspire me to use my Alto handbag.   I love the Sabrina,  it's one of my favorite styles.


YAS...use it as often as possible



carterazo said:


> Carried Sabrina today.  [emoji7]
> View attachment 3545286



PERFECTION!


----------



## all2joy

Hello Ladies! It's been a while.....I am sharing a sale on The Alto Oriana at I Love Dooney


----------



## LifeIsDucky

all2joy said:


> Hello Ladies! It's been a while.....I am sharing a sale on The Alto Oriana at I Love Dooney


Does anyone have this one?  Is it white...the photo looks like bone.


----------



## all2joy

LifeIsDucky said:


> Does anyone have this one?  Is it white...the photo looks like bone.




I hope since it's an older style that it's more cream than white, I ordered it Friday. I have the Viviana in that color...it's not pure white or cream color it's in between those colors.
The first picture is immagratty picture and the second picture is mine. In the light it looks white but the last time I used it it seems to have a cream tint.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*A2J*;  it's a stunning handbag.  Enjoy your new treasure when it arrives.


----------



## Twoboyz

all2joy said:


> I hope since it's an older style that it's more cream than white, I ordered it Friday. I have the Viviana in that color...it's not pure white or cream color it's in between those colors.
> The first picture is immagratty picture and the second picture is mine. In the light it looks white but the last time I used it it seems to have a cream tint.



So pretty. I hope you love it!


----------



## all2joy

My Lady has arrive!!! The color is more of a light cream!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

A2J:  Another Alto elegant beauty for your collection.  Enjoy.


----------



## Twoboyz

all2joy said:


> View attachment 3593369
> 
> 
> My Lady has arrive!!! The color is more of a light cream!



Beautiful! I love the color. Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

all2joy said:


> View attachment 3593369
> 
> 
> My Lady has arrive!!! The color is more of a light cream!


Beautiful! Congrats.


----------



## all2joy

carterazo said:


> Beautiful! Congrats.


Thank you!


----------



## all2joy

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful! I love the color. Congrats!


Thanks!!!!


----------



## all2joy

lavenderjunkie said:


> A2J:  Another Alto elegant beauty for your collection.  Enjoy.


Thank a bunch!


----------



## LifeIsDucky

I did it.  And no remorse.  I traded in a bag I have had for years and never used and pre-ordered the Alto Amalea in blush.  Well, I hope it is blush.  The customer service rep kept saying black but I corrected her each time so we will see.  With a 4 to 6 week wait it should arrive just in time for my birthday!  Yea!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

LifeIsDucky said:


> I did it.  And no remorse.  I traded in a bag I have had for years and never used and pre-ordered the Alto Amalea in blush.  Well, I hope it is blush.  The customer service rep kept saying black but I corrected her each time so we will see.  With a 4 to 6 week wait it should arrive just in time for my birthday!  Yea!


Congratulations.  That's a beautiful bag.   I can't wait to see the blush color.  It's on my wish list too.
Check the product code on your order... the color code for black is BL and for BLUSH it's ZL.


----------



## Twoboyz

LifeIsDucky said:


> I did it.  And no remorse.  I traded in a bag I have had for years and never used and pre-ordered the Alto Amalea in blush.  Well, I hope it is blush.  The customer service rep kept saying black but I corrected her each time so we will see.  With a 4 to 6 week wait it should arrive just in time for my birthday!  Yea!



Congrats! It's gorgeous. I hope your birthday present is perfect. [emoji4]


----------



## carterazo

LifeIsDucky said:


> I did it.  And no remorse.  I traded in a bag I have had for years and never used and pre-ordered the Alto Amalea in blush.  Well, I hope it is blush.  The customer service rep kept saying black but I corrected her each time so we will see.  With a 4 to 6 week wait it should arrive just in time for my birthday!  Yea!


Congratulations! Please share pics when you get her.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

lavenderjunkie said:


> Congratulations.  That's a beautiful bag.   I can't wait to see the blush color.  It's on my wish list too.
> Check the product code on your order... the color code for black is BL and for BLUSH it's ZL.


The order is not on me account on Dooney.com because you have to phone in the order when you use a trade-in credit.  Do you think they could help me if I call?  I don't have an order number.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

carterazo said:


> Congratulations! Please share pics when you get her.


I will definitely try.


----------



## all2joy

LifeIsDucky said:


> I did it.  And no remorse.  I traded in a bag I have had for years and never used and pre-ordered the Alto Amalea in blush.  Well, I hope it is blush.  The customer service rep kept saying black but I corrected her each time so we will see.  With a 4 to 6 week wait it should arrive just in time for my birthday!  Yea!



I am so excited for you! 
Please post pictures!!!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

LifeIsDucky said:


> The order is not on me account on Dooney.com because you have to phone in the order when you use a trade-in credit.  Do you think they could help me if I call?  I don't have an order number.


It's worth calling next week to verify you are getting the color you want and that the first rep entered the info correctly.
You can see the style/color number on the Dooney site when you click on the different colors for any style.
Good luck.


----------



## Satcheldoll

LifeIsDucky said:


> I did it.  And no remorse.  I traded in a bag I have had for years and never used and pre-ordered the Alto Amalea in blush.  Well, I hope it is blush.  The customer service rep kept saying black but I corrected her each time so we will see.  With a 4 to 6 week wait it should arrive just in time for my birthday!  Yea!


That one is on my wishlist. I'm actactually thinking about trading in my natural bristol. Can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## all2joy

New Ladies available: Dooney & Bourke Alto Gavriella 2017 in Oyster and Red my choice


----------



## Satcheldoll

all2joy said:


> New Ladies available: Dooney & Bourke Alto Gavriella 2017 in Oyster and Red my choice


I saw these on the website the other day. They're gorgeous!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

all2joy said:


> New Ladies available: Dooney & Bourke Alto Gavriella 2017 in Oyster and Red my choice


What beautiful handbags.


----------



## carterazo

all2joy said:


> New Ladies available: Dooney & Bourke Alto Gavriella 2017 in Oyster and Red my choice


Oh dear! I hope, hope, hope, these are big so I won't be in trouble... 
What a stunning bag! [emoji7]


----------



## all2joy

H 10.75" x W 5.5" x L 13.5" One inside zip pocket. Two inside zip pockets. Cell phone pocket. Adjustable, detachable strap. Strap drop length 24". Handle drop length 3". Zipper closure. Lined.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

all2joy said:


> H 10.75" x W 5.5" x L 13.5" One inside zip pocket. Two inside zip pockets. Cell phone pocket. Adjustable, detachable strap. Strap drop length 24". Handle drop length 3". Zipper closure. Lined.


I think it sounds perfect.   Now all we need are some great sales.


----------



## SEWDimples

all2joy said:


> New Ladies available: Dooney & Bourke Alto Gavriella 2017 in Oyster and Red my choice


These are so beautiful. I really love this bag. Need to add it to my collection.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

The zip zip is a great handbag.  I have pebbled, saffiano, lizard embossed, and ostrich embossed versions.  The structure comes from the design of the handbag primarily.  The stiffness of the leather might add a little structure,  but not much,  since all of these leathers are
pretty thin, in my opinion.   The pebble is likely to soften and wrinkle a little more over time,  but the structure of the bag itself keeps the bag from slouching.
Dooney also does a lizard embossed zip zip (it was a Dillard's exclusive at one time),  as well as patent leather and various printed coated cotton versions.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Hello all! Seriously considering adding a small Valentina as my second Dooney bag (the first I got maybe 10 years ago?) I like the idea of a red Valentina, but my gosh it looks violently bright on the website!


Can anyone with a red Alto confirm if this is a good representation of this red?


----------



## LifeIsDucky

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Hello all! Seriously considering adding a small Valentina as my second Dooney bag (the first I got maybe 10 years ago?) I like the idea of a red Valentina, but my gosh it looks violently bright on the website!
> View attachment 3660444
> 
> Can anyone with a red Alto confirm if this is a good representation of this red?


Oh, I love this one. It has been on my radar for a year.  But that price. I hope someday I see it on ILD. I am sorry.  I have many Altos but none in the color red.  It has been my experience that the color dots on Dooney.com are truer than the picture.  To see the color in "virtual real life" I google the bag to view pictures of the handbag that other Dooney lovers have taken.  I hope you get it!


----------



## carterazo

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Hello all! Seriously considering adding a small Valentina as my second Dooney bag (the first I got maybe 10 years ago?) I like the idea of a red Valentina, but my gosh it looks violently bright on the website!
> View attachment 3660444
> 
> Can anyone with a red Alto confirm if this is a good representation of this red?


Are all red bags in the Alto leather the same hue?  If that is the case, then your pic shows it as much brighter than irl. My Sabrina is the most gorgeous, perfect shade of red (Imo). I'll try to pull up a pic for you from a couple years ago.


----------



## carterazo

On my screen, my bag looks far more muted than your pic.
Hope this helps!


----------



## all2joy

I have four red Altos all in same hue color..........check out my Alto Collection

https://www.pinterest.com/all2joy/dooney-bourke-loves/


----------



## lavenderjunkie

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Hello all! Seriously considering adding a small Valentina as my second Dooney bag (the first I got maybe 10 years ago?) I like the idea of a red Valentina, but my gosh it looks violently bright on the website!
> View attachment 3660444
> 
> Can anyone with a red Alto confirm if this is a good representation of this red?


*Belle:*  I have several red Altos.  They are all the same color and none are as bright or orangey as the picture you posted from Dooney.   The Alto red is a true red color,a very elegant pop of color,  but not garish.  

The one thing I would suggest is looking at some videos (you tube) of the Valentina bag.  I love the look of that bag,  don't own it,  but I recently viewed a video of one and decided I didn't like the inside and some of the functional aspects.   I know that the interior of Altos generally have only 2 pockets (one small zip pocket and a very small leather cell phone pocket).  But somehow in the video I saw,  the bag just didn't look right.  And the bag seemed very small too.   So just check out the bag before you purchase or be sure you can return it if it doesn't meet your needs.   I love Alto handbags,  but not all of them work in everyday life.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

LifeIsDucky said:


> Oh, I love this one. It has been on my radar for a year.  But that price. I hope someday I see it on ILD. I am sorry.  I have many Altos but none in the color red.  It has been my experience that the color dots on Dooney.com are truer than the picture.  To see the color in "virtual real life" I google the bag to view pictures of the handbag that other Dooney lovers have taken.  I hope you get it!





carterazo said:


> Are all red bags in the Alto leather the same hue?  If that is the case, then your pic shows it as much brighter than irl. My Sabrina is the most gorgeous, perfect shade of red (Imo). I'll try to pull up a pic for you from a couple years ago.





all2joy said:


> I have four red Altos all in same hue color..........check out my Alto Collection
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/all2joy/dooney-bourke-loves/





lavenderjunkie said:


> *Belle:*  I have several red Altos.  They are all the same color and none are as bright or orangey as the picture you posted from Dooney.   The Alto red is a true red color,a very elegant pop of color,  but not garish.
> 
> The one thing I would suggest is looking at some videos (you tube) of the Valentina bag.  I love the look of that bag,  don't own it,  but I recently viewed a video of one and decided I didn't like the inside and some of the functional aspects.   I know that the interior of Altos generally have only 2 pockets (one small zip pocket and a very small leather cell phone pocket).  But somehow in the video I saw,  the bag just didn't look right.  And the bag seemed very small too.   So just check out the bag before you purchase or be sure you can return it if it doesn't meet your needs.   I love Alto handbags,  but not all of them work in everyday life.



Dear all, thank you very much for your thoughtful and very helpful answers. I am only a student, but this is pretty high on my wishlist, maybe 2nd or 3rd? I hope to pick it up sometime this year. I will definitely keep reading and researching and watching YouTube videos to help me decide! Loved seeing all your altos as well!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Dear all, thank you very much for your thoughtful and very helpful answers. I am only a student, but this is pretty high on my wishlist, maybe 2nd or 3rd? I hope to pick it up sometime this year. I will definitely keep reading and researching and watching YouTube videos to help me decide! Loved seeing all your altos as well!


*Belle:*  you have excellent taste.  Alto handbags are very sophisticated and understated,   truly treasures to own.  Just pick the right one for your needs and remember the leather does scratch.   Maybe that's part of the old world/old money appeal of good leather.   I don't know.  Everyone has different expectations for their handbags.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Belle:*  you have excellent taste.  Alto handbags are very sophisticated and understated,   truly treasures to own.  Just pick the right one for your needs and remember the leather does scratch.   Maybe that's part of the old world/old money appeal of good leather.   I don't know.  Everyone has different expectations for their handbags.



Haha thank you! Lately I've been getting into the idea that I would quite like my bags to look "loved" and I definitely agree about good leather! That's why I've been really into the Alto collection! Again, I really appreciate the advice[emoji4]


----------



## ThriftLovverr

all2joy said:


> more of.......



 I loved looking at this collection


----------



## ThriftLovverr

YankeeDooney said:


> Found this gorgeous lady at the ******* Outlet and asked if I could snap a couple of pics for my pals on tpf. Alto Roma (I think that's the name) in the color coral. The SAs were in love with it. Beautiful bag. I think it is still there if anyone wants it. It was in pristine condition from what I could see.




I've noticed that the red bags have such a rich and full hue, its gorgeous.


----------



## Ahiko

This is a photo of when I purchased the wine tote March 2016. I pulled it out recently and it's still just as beautiful as when I got it!


----------



## Ahiko

I was at Bloomingdales the other day and noticed this line called Celine Lebefure, made with Italian leather. I find it odd that the names of their purses and even the style are very similar to Dooney Alto.


----------



## Ahiko

Ended up buying a Small Camilla in Natural! Will post up pics whenever I have time. It's the most perfect bag, but if only it had feet on the bottom! I do still adore it!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Ahiko said:


> Ended up buying a Small Camilla in Natural! Will post up pics whenever I have time. It's the most perfect bag, but if only it had feet on the bottom! I do still adore it!


Congratulations on your new Camilla.   It's a beautiful handbag.  Hope you enjoy using it.  Do you have many Dooney Alto handbags?


----------



## Ahiko

lavenderjunkie said:


> Congratulations on your new Camilla.   It's a beautiful handbag.  Hope you enjoy using it.  Do you have many Dooney Alto handbags?


Thank you! I love the Alto line! This is my little collection so far.

Sabrina in Chestnut
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...llections-ladies.905730/page-18#post-29194155

Wine Tote in Saddle
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...llections-ladies.905730/page-33#post-31320217

Previously had the One Shoulder Gusset in Natural, but traded it in since it was damaged by cooking oil.

I have my eye on the Amalea and Aurora in Blush some day. ^_^


----------



## Ahiko

double post


----------



## Ahiko

Dooney Alto Small Camilla in Saddle!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Ahiko said:


> I was at Bloomingdales the other day and noticed this line called Celine Lebefure, made with Italian leather. I find it odd that the names of their purses and even the style are very similar to Dooney Alto.



Interesting indeed.


----------



## carterazo

Ahiko said:


> Dooney Alto Small Camilla in Saddle!
> View attachment 3691833


Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Ahiko said:


> Thank you! I love the Alto line! This is my little collection so far.
> 
> Sabrina in Chestnut
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...llections-ladies.905730/page-18#post-29194155
> 
> Wine Tote in Saddle
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...llections-ladies.905730/page-33#post-31320217
> 
> Previously had the One Shoulder Gusset in Natural, but traded it in since it was damaged by cooking oil.
> 
> I have my eye on the Amalea and Aurora in Blush some day. ^_^


You are building a nice collection of Alto handbags.  I love the Sabrina and the Camilla.  And the blush is on my wish list also.
Are you using the wine tote as a handbag?   How is it working out?


----------



## lenie

all2joy said:


> New Ladies available: Dooney & Bourke Alto Gavriella 2017 in Oyster and Red my choice



I am interested in this style in blush. Has anyone seen the blush color in real life? Is it a powder pink or a soft pink? How do you think this style will hold up over time in the blush color-do you think the handles will get dirty pretty quickly? This is such an elegant, simple style and I really like the blush color.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

lenie said:


> I am interested in this style in blush. Has anyone seen the blush color in real life? Is it a powder pink or a soft pink? How do you think this style will hold up over time in the blush color-do you think the handles will get dirty pretty quickly? This is such an elegant, simple style and I really like the blush color.


I just received my Alto Amalea in blush.  It is a light pink with a touch of peach/beige.  Sue describes it as ballet slipper pink and that is pretty accurate. I think it is a nice neutral for spring and summer.  I am a pink girl through and through and could not wait for Dooney to come out with some pastel bags.  I am loving the blush in the Alto, saffiano and pebbled leather.  I have a patent blush coming soon and am looking to add a blush nylon crossbody and maybe a city or Patterson.  This is my favorite Dooney color so far.  

I use my Altos sparingly and cautiously.  I won't ever use lotion or hand sanitizer while carrying my Altos.  I personally am not worried about the handles.  Perhaps someone who has an ivory Alto and has used it frequently can chime in.  Sorry I could not be more helpful.


----------



## Ahiko

lavenderjunkie said:


> You are building a nice collection of Alto handbags.  I love the Sabrina and the Camilla.  And the blush is on my wish list also.
> Are you using the wine tote as a handbag?   How is it working out?



Thank you!

I have used the Wine tote as a handbag! I've used it in Napa Wine Country on a cabin weekend trip. I can put LV Mini Pochette, LV Key Holder, LV PM Agenda and phone on one side of the divider & a bottle of wine in the other! I've also used it in downtown San Francisco. It carried my Surface Pro 1, charger, phone and all my LV accessories above. Great and versatile tote! Also, my boyfriend didn't mind carrying it for me. He thinks it looks cool. 

I've seen the Alto Blush at the D&B retail store in South Coast Plaza. It's a lovely blush/ballet pink color that is very wearable and also professional.

I have used the Wine tote as a handbag! I've used it in Napa Wine Country on a cabin weekend trip and put a bottle of wine in one side whole my phone, LV



YankeeDooney said:


> Interesting indeed.



I agree!



carterazo said:


> Beautiful! Congrats!



Thank you! Happy to share with other Alto lovers!!



LifeIsDucky said:


> I just received my Alto Amalea in blush.  It is a light pink with a touch of peach/beige.  Sue describes it as ballet slipper pink and that is pretty accurate. I think it is a nice neutral for spring and summer.  I am a pink girl through and through and could not wait for Dooney to come out with some pastel bags.  I am loving the blush in the Alto, saffiano and pebbled leather.  I have a patent blush coming soon and am looking to add a blush nylon crossbody and maybe a city or Patterson.  This is my favorite Dooney color so far.
> 
> I use my Altos sparingly and cautiously.  I won't ever use lotion or hand sanitizer while carrying my Altos.  I personally am not worried about the handles.  Perhaps someone who has an ivory Alto and has used it frequently can chime in.  Sorry I could not be more helpful.



I'd love to see photos of your Alto Amalea! That's the one I've had my eye on. Congrats on your new purse!


----------



## lenie

LifeIsDucky said:


> I just received my Alto Amalea in blush.  It is a light pink with a touch of peach/beige.  Sue describes it as ballet slipper pink and that is pretty accurate. I think it is a nice neutral for spring and summer.  I am a pink girl through and through and could not wait for Dooney to come out with some pastel bags.  I am loving the blush in the Alto, saffiano and pebbled leather.  I have a patent blush coming soon and am looking to add a blush nylon crossbody and maybe a city or Patterson.  This is my favorite Dooney color so far.
> 
> I use my Altos sparingly and cautiously.  I won't ever use lotion or hand sanitizer while carrying my Altos.  I personally am not worried about the handles.  Perhaps someone who has an ivory Alto and has used it frequently can chime in.  Sorry I could not be more helpful.



Thank you for your help! I really appreciate your answers. I would love to see your new bag.

If anyone has the ivory or other light colored Alto, how well are the handles holding up with time? Do they discolor easily from normal use?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

LifeIsDucky said:


> I just received my Alto Amalea in blush.  It is a light pink with a touch of peach/beige.  Sue describes it as ballet slipper pink and that is pretty accurate. I think it is a nice neutral for spring and summer.  I am a pink girl through and through and could not wait for Dooney to come out with some pastel bags.  I am loving the blush in the Alto, saffiano and pebbled leather.  I have a patent blush coming soon and am looking to add a blush nylon crossbody and maybe a city or Patterson.  This is my favorite Dooney color so far.
> 
> I use my Altos sparingly and cautiously.  I won't ever use lotion or hand sanitizer while carrying my Altos.  I personally am not worried about the handles.  Perhaps someone who has an ivory Alto and has used it frequently can chime in.  Sorry I could not be more helpful.


*LID*:  congratulations on our new blush Alto.  I just got a blush in pebbled leather,  and I agree with your description of the color.  Enjoy your new handbag.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

lavenderjunkie said:


> *LID*:  congratulations on our new blush Alto.  I just got a blush in pebbled leather,  and I agree with your description of the color.  Enjoy your new handbag.


Thank you!  I pulled it out again today and it is just a beautiful soft pale pink. The pebbled leather is very nice, too. I can't decide if I like the blush better with the saddle brown trim and pebbled leather or the butterscotch trim and Patterson leather.  I guess I am glad they did it in both.  One for my anniversary and one for Mother's day!  Woo Hoo!  I hope you are loving your new blush beauty, too.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

LifeIsDucky said:


> Thank you!  I pulled it out again today and it is just a beautiful soft pale pink. The pebbled leather is very nice, too. I can't decide if I like the blush better with the saddle brown trim and pebbled leather or the butterscotch trim and Patterson leather.  I guess I am glad they did it in both.  One for my anniversary and one for Mother's day!  Woo Hoo!  I hope you are loving your new blush beauty, too.


LID:  I'm sure the Alto version is heads and shoulders above the others.    I love Alto and like pebbled leather.  But my pebbled leather handbags are so much more care free that they get a lot more use.  I tend to save my Alto 'for good'.   Makes no sense,  but it's hard to change old habits.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

lavenderjunkie said:


> LID:  I'm sure the Alto version is heads and shoulders above the others.    I love Alto and like pebbled leather.  But my pebbled leather handbags are so much more care free that they get a lot more use.  I tend to save my Alto 'for good'.   Makes no sense,  but it's hard to change old habits.


I absolutely agree.  I am an alto girl on a pebble budget.  Love the altos and wish I had one of those lives where I could walk around shopping and lunching with my alto.  My body guard would hold my handbag as I try on expensive jewelry.  Aaaahhhh.  Truth is I had to trade a large florentine to be able to afford the alto.  But it was worth it.  The altos have not seen much daylight...not an exciting life for them or me.  But my trusty pebbles are always there for me.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

LifeIsDucky said:


> I absolutely agree.  I am an alto girl on a pebble budget.  Love the altos and wish I had one of those lives where I could walk around shopping and lunching with my alto.  My body guard would hold my handbag as I try on expensive jewelry.  Aaaahhhh.  Truth is I had to trade a large florentine to be able to afford the alto.  But it was worth it.  The altos have not seen much daylight...not an exciting life for them or me.  But my trusty pebbles are always there for me.



*LID:*  but we still love owning them and taking those Altos out as a special treat (when it's safe).... for us and them.   

BTW,  I find the black Alto to be the most resistant to showing the ravages of every day life.  And it's the easiest color if you want to 'hide' a little scratch with a fine black Sharpie or black cream shoe polish (a drop on a Q tip).. Since the Alto finish is matte, you have to be very careful that 'repairs' don't become more visible than the flaw you are trying to hide.  But black absorbs light,  so it's the easiest to 'fix'.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

lavenderjunkie said:


> *LID:*  but we still love owning them and taking those Altos out as a special treat (when it's safe).... for us and them.
> 
> BTW,  I find the black Alto to be the most resistant to showing the ravages of every day life.  And it's the easiest color if you want to 'hide' a little scratch with a fine black Sharpie or black cream shoe polish (a drop on a Q tip).. Since the Alto finish is matte, you have to be very careful that 'repairs' don't become more visible than the flaw you are trying to hide.  But black absorbs light,  so it's the easiest to 'fix'.


Oh that is good new.  I have been longing for a black Alto.  I think they are exquisite looking.  Some day....


----------



## all2joy

lavenderjunkie said:


> *LID:*  but we still love owning them and taking those Altos out as a special treat (when it's safe).... for us and them.
> 
> BTW,  I find the black Alto to be the most resistant to showing the ravages of every day life.  And it's the easiest color if you want to 'hide' a little scratch with a fine black Sharpie or black cream shoe polish (a drop on a Q tip).. Since the Alto finish is matte, you have to be very careful that 'repairs' don't become more visible than the flaw you are trying to hide.  But black absorbs light,  so it's the easiest to 'fix'.



In my opinion, the natural color Alto to be the most resistance. I use my Oriana as an everyday tote. My Lady get banged up and I get complements often. She still looks beautiful!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

all2joy said:


> In my opinion, the natural color Alto to be the most resistance. I use my Oriana as an everyday tote. My Lady get banged up and I get complements often. She still looks beautiful!


Good to know.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Is the alto leather vegetable tanned?


----------



## all2joy

I am not sure. You can email DB to find out.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Is the alto leather vegetable tanned?



In case anyone is wondering, this is what Dooney said!

"Hello,

Thank you for contacting us. Our Alto Collection is crafted with beautiful Italian leather with a rich matte finish and a patina that grows even more beautiful with time. The European leather of our Florentine Toscana Collection, however,  is vegetable tanned and burnished to a soft sheen that grows even better with time. 

Happy shopping!"


----------



## lavenderjunkie

bellebellebelle19 said:


> In case anyone is wondering, this is what Dooney said!
> 
> "Hello,
> 
> Thank you for contacting us. Our Alto Collection is crafted with beautiful Italian leather with a rich matte finish and a patina that grows even more beautiful with time. The European leather of our Florentine Toscana Collection, however,  is vegetable tanned and burnished to a soft sheen that grows even better with time.
> 
> Happy shopping!"


Thanks.  Glad they actually answered your question.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

I was browsing Macy's website last night and was surprised to see Altos!  There is even one that is not on Dooney.com!  This is great news because Macy's has better discounts and free shipping over $49 or $75.  Yea!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

LifeIsDucky said:


> I was browsing Macy's website last night and was surprised to see Altos!


Looks like they're all new additions to the Macys website! This is great news for me because I have a family member who gets the 20% off for employees! Hope that discount counts for the altos. I had just messaged Dooney asking if Altos were sold at department stores, but they told me I had to contact the department stores to find out. Macys doesn't have the bag I'm patiently and carefully saving for on their website, but I'm wondering if I could find it at their Herald Square flagship or something similar.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

LifeIsDucky said:


> I was browsing Macy's website last night and was surprised to see Altos!  There is even one that is not on Dooney.com!  This is great news because Macy's has better discounts and free shipping over $49 or $75.  Yea!


Thanks for the info.  The more places we can find our Dooneys, especially the higher end Altos,  the better our selection will be and hopefully we can find some good deals over time.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Does anyone own or have seen the Nora in real life? Do the handles fold down a bit so they're not in the way of the opening? TIA


----------



## all2joy

Ladies!
I found Altos on overstock.com I Love Dooney is shipping them.
I been eyeing this one it's not an Alto....

Dooney & Bourke Florentine Toscana Handheld Tote (Introduced by Dooney & Bourke at $368 in Sep 2016) - Ginger and Elephant color. 

https://ak1.ostkcdn.com/images/prod...d-by-Dooney-&-Bourke-at-$368-in-Sep-2016).jpg


https://ak1.ostkcdn.com/images/products/is/images/direct/d8991d25511a5c8e99484e74f2ef6f147c04576f/Dooney-&-Bourke-Florentine-Toscana-Handheld-Tote-(Introduced-by-Dooney-&-Bourke-at-$368-in-Sep-2016).jpg


----------



## all2joy

LifeIsDucky said:


> I was browsing Macy's website last night and was surprised to see Altos!  There is even one that is not on Dooney.com!  This is great news because Macy's has better discounts and free shipping over $49
> 
> Is this the one?


----------



## all2joy




----------



## LifeIsDucky

all2joy said:


> View attachment 3743226


Yes.  This is the ONE.  I'll take one in blush, please.


----------



## all2joy

LifeIsDucky said:


> Yes.  This is the ONE.  I'll take one in blush, please.



Yes!!!! I would love to see the large size.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

all2joy said:


> Yes!!!! I would love to see the large size.


Me, too.  Can you imagine???  All that gorgeous alto leather.  Purrrrrrr.


----------



## all2joy

Ok Ladies, this lady is in ... I need your opinion....the first picture is the actual purse & below is the online picture..... the color do not match......I was hoping the color was true to the picture online. 











all2joy said:


> Ladies!
> I found Altos on overstock.com I Love Dooney is shipping them.
> I been eyeing this one it's not an Alto....
> 
> Dooney & Bourke Florentine Toscana Handheld Tote (Introduced by Dooney & Bourke at $368 in Sep 2016) - Ginger and Elephant color.
> 
> https://ak1.ostkcdn.com/images/products/is/images/direct/a660e2243811425d8eaf2e384550f32ee1d6902a/Dooney-&-Bourke-Florentine-Toscana-Handheld-Tote-(Introduced-by-Dooney-&-Bourke-at-$368-in-Sep-2016).jpg
> 
> 
> https://ak1.ostkcdn.com/images/products/is/images/direct/d8991d25511a5c8e99484e74f2ef6f147c04576f/Dooney-&-Bourke-Florentine-Toscana-Handheld-Tote-(Introduced-by-Dooney-&-Bourke-at-$368-in-Sep-2016).jpg


----------



## lavenderjunkie

all2joy said:


> View attachment 3747251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Ladies, this lady is in ... I need your opinion....the first picture is the actual purse & below is the online picture..... the color do not match......I was hoping the color was true to the picture online.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3747248



Did you order the ginger color?  Check the tag to be sure they sent the right color. 

I've never seen the color in person,
but on my screen the bag you got looks like a saddle color or natural color.   I though when I saw the presentations that
the ginger had more red in it.... maybe not as red as the online picture,  but more vibrant than saddle or natural.  Of course, it's also been described as ginger cookie color (by Sue Clifton, on QVC) and that is exactly what it looks like in your picture.

I just ordered the domed satchel in ginger.  I don't have it yet.   I hope it's a more intense color too.


----------



## all2joy

lavenderjunkie said:


> Did you order the ginger color?  Check the tag to be sure they sent the right color.
> 
> I've never seen the color in person,
> but on my screen the bag you got looks like a saddle color or natural color.   I though when I saw the presentations that
> the ginger had more red in it.... maybe not as red as the online picture,  but more vibrant than saddle or natural.  Of course, it's also been described as ginger cookie color (by Sue Clifton, on QVC) and that is exactly what it looks like in your picture.
> 
> I just ordered the domed satchel in ginger.  I don't have it yet.   I hope it's a more intense color too.


I thought the same as you ....tags says Ginger


----------



## lavenderjunkie

all2joy said:


> View attachment 3747278
> 
> I thought the same as you ....tags says Ginger


What do you think of the handbag,  except for the unexpected shade of the color ?
And do you like the color enough to keep the bag?


----------



## all2joy

lavenderjunkie said:


> What do you think of the handbag,  except for the unexpected shade of the color ?
> And do you like the color enough to keep the bag?



I love the style of the handbag and the smooth leather, it reminds me of the Alto Leather. I am thinking about ordering the Elephant color. I wanted that orange color for some reason. This color is more a Fall/Autumn Cognac color.  At this moment, this Lady is still in box!


----------



## all2joy

all2joy said:


> I love the style of the handbag and the smooth leather, it reminds me of the Alto Leather. I am thinking about ordering the Elephant color. I wanted that orange color for some reason. This color is more a Fall/Autumn Cognac color.  At this moment, this Lady is still in box!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

A2J:  the Florentine Toscana reminds me of the Alto leather also.  I'd love to get a handbag from that collection in
navy and one in ivy. I wouldn't mind red either.   I already have the Bordeaux and it's stunning.  I'll reserve judgment on the ginger until
mine arrives.   I've seen other pictures of that color,  taken at the outlets,  and the color was much more vibrant
than the color in your picture.   Maybe it depends on the batch since the dye jobs are 'artisinal' ... done in small batches.
At least that's the story.  I've never acquired a taste for the elephant color.... in any of the leathers.  But color is personal and we should each get what speaks to us.


----------



## all2joy

lavenderjunkie said:


> A2J:  the Florentine Toscana reminds me of the Alto leather also.  I'd love to get a handbag from that collection in
> navy and one in ivy. I wouldn't mind red either.   I already have the Bordeaux and it's stunning.  I'll reserve judgment on the ginger until
> mine arrives.   I've seen other pictures of that color,  taken at the outlets,  and the color was much more vibrant
> than the color in your picture.   Maybe it depends on the batch since the dye jobs are 'artisinal' ... done in small batches.
> At least that's the story.  I've never acquired a taste for the elephant color.... in any of the leathers.  But color is personal and we should each get what speaks to us.



Yes that's the story! I would like the Bordeaux  color too.


----------



## all2joy

Ladies I sent back the Ginger and the Elephant color is in....,the color is more grey


----------



## carterazo

all2joy said:


> Ladies I sent back the Ginger and the Elephant color is in....,the color is more grey


I like this color better. [emoji41]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*A2J*:  I like the color also.  Are you happy with the color?


----------



## all2joy

Alto Lovers did you see the Pursebog email today?
 It's featuring https://www.senreve.com/products/maestra-bag?variant=36828048909


----------



## lavenderjunkie

all2joy said:


> View attachment 3763347
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alto Lovers did you see the Pursebog email today?
> It's featuring https://www.senreve.com/products/maestra-bag?variant=36828048909


Very interesting.  Thanks for sharing the info.


----------



## carterazo

all2joy said:


> View attachment 3763347
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alto Lovers did you see the Pursebog email today?
> It's featuring https://www.senreve.com/products/maestra-bag?variant=36828048909


Oooh this looks good....


----------



## all2joy

carterazo said:


> Oooh this looks good....



I know! 
I am in love with the Large Maestra-Bag, I am asking for this bag as a graduation gift! You can wear it on the arm or shoulder, and I can carry my MacBook too. Perfect for school!


----------



## carterazo

all2joy said:


> I know!
> I am in love with the Large Maestra-Bag, I am asking for this bag as a graduation gift! You can wear it on the arm or shoulder, and I can carry my MacBook too. Perfect for school!


It is beautiful!  Luckily it is too big for me. [emoji28] 
Hope you get it as a gift. When is your graduation?


----------



## all2joy

carterazo said:


> It is beautiful!  Luckily it is too big for me. [emoji28]
> Hope you get it as a gift. When is your graduation?



It's in May!!! I have to plead my case...plus in the Education field, I carry many items. I think this is stylish and durable for my profession. Now to select a color!  Shiny red or royal blue?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

all2joy said:


> It's in May!!! I have to plead my case...plus in the Education field, I carry many items. I think this is stylish and durable for my profession. Now to select a color!  Shiny red or royal blue?


Both red and royal blue are stunning colors.  Pick the one you think would work best with your clothing color palette and you coat colors.  I love royal blue,  but my first instinct is red,  unless you wear a lot of rust and orange.
The blue might be more neutral.... I can't think of any color the blue won't go with.  It's a hard choice.


----------



## all2joy

lavenderjunkie said:


> Both red and royal blue are stunning colors.  Pick the one you think would work best with your clothing color palette and you coat colors.  I love royal blue,  but my first instinct is red,  unless you wear a lot of rust and orange.
> The blue might be more neutral.... I can't think of any color the blue won't go with.  It's a hard choice.



I am thinking the same as you...that shiny red seems the one, (Bordeaux) it will go year round as a pop of color. I have both colors on coats. I will call and ask if they can text me pictures of the colors. I put this bag on my Pinterest and there is some difference with the blue color. Pinterest... http://pin.it/JQZ46rc


----------



## carterazo

all2joy said:


> It's in May!!! I have to plead my case...plus in the Education field, I carry many items. I think this is stylish and durable for my profession. Now to select a color!  Shiny red or royal blue?


May will be here before you know it.  Both colors are gorgeous. It's a hard choice.  (Personally I lean towards the blue. [emoji7] )


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Tried on these beauties today! It's my first time feeling alto leather in person because there are no Dooney boutiques, but Macys herald square stocks a few alto pieces. The leather is lovely, smooth and soft  I can't wait to own one!
Large Cecilia in blush 


And black Gavriella


----------



## all2joy

The Ladies looks good in your arm!!!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Tried on these beauties today! It's my first time feeling alto leather in person because there are no Dooney boutiques, but Macys herald square stocks a few alto pieces. The leather is lovely, smooth and soft  I can't wait to own one!
> Large Cecilia in blush
> View attachment 3793022
> 
> And black Gavriella
> View attachment 3793024


*Belle:*  Alto leather handbags by Dooney are a rare find.  I love the leather too.  Some of the designs seem less functional than other Dooney styles (fewer inside pockets,  unusual handles, more complicated openings),  but they look so elegant that I can overlook some of the usability issues.  The challenge is to find an Alto handbag on sale.   Sometimes you can get lucky on I Love Dooney.  So check out the styles and colors in person and then stalk online for a great sale.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Belle:*  Alto leather handbags by Dooney are a rare find.  I love the leather too.  Some of the designs seem less functional than other Dooney styles (fewer inside pockets,  unusual handles, more complicated openings),  but they look so elegant that I can overlook some of the usability issues.  The challenge is to find an Alto handbag on sale.   Sometimes you can get lucky on I Love Dooney.  So check out the styles and colors in person and then stalk online for a great sale.


Thank you! And I agree about certain alto styles. The handles on the Gavriella were NOT comfortable on my arm. I held it for less than a minute and it was digging in - I think it would be better for strap or hand carry. And the large Cecilia was a bit too large, but I think the smaller size would be perfect! I can't wait to own my own alto


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Wow! An eBay seller has the Valentina in a bunch of sizes and colors on sale. It's such a dream bag of mine I want one so bad!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Wow! An eBay seller has the Valentina in a bunch of sizes and colors on sale. It's such a dream bag of mine I want one so bad!


Looks like it's I Love Dooney and they have the Alto on both their sites.
Reputable on line Dooney outlet.   I just wish the price were a little better....
I want a Valentina too.


----------



## zinacef

I bought the aurora one during the 20% off day,  it says pre-order but they sent me one within 2 days--- just as I suspected,  I was sent a well-used one with scratches, no wraps on anything, it was half filled with paper stuffing, zipper that was wonky and the previous owner has tried to pry and stretch out so the zipper can slide, among other things.  Actually , first time that it has happened to me and for $400++  never mind,  I sent it back and choke up the cost.  I've had several altos and othe dooney products but this might be it for me for a little while.  It was great while it lasted!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

lavenderjunkie said:


> Looks like it's I Love Dooney and they have the Alto on both their sites.
> Reputable on line Dooney outlet.   I just wish the price were a little better....
> I want a Valentina too.


Wow thanks for the info! I wonder if it will arrive in not-so-goid condition. I could afford the bag in several months, but def not now.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

zinacef said:


> I bought the aurora one during the 20% off day,  it says pre-order but they sent me one within 2 days--- just as I suspected,  I was sent a well-used one with scratches, no wraps on anything, it was half filled with paper stuffing, zipper that was wonky and the previous owner has tried to pry and stretch out so the zipper can slide, among other things.  Actually , first time that it has happened to me and for $400++  never mind,  I sent it back and choke up the cost.  I've had several altos and othe dooney products but this might be it for me for a little while.  It was great while it lasted!


That's a shame.  I've had good luck with I Love Dooney, for the most part.  But some leathers... like the snake embossed, Alto, Florentine,  are more fragile.  I guess they are more subject to issues if they are returns or have been abused in storage or shipping.   Sorry you were disappointed with the handbag you got.  I've only ordered 1 Alto from I Love Dooney,  and it was fine.  But..... at those prices,  we have a right to be delighted and get perfect handbags.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Anyone see the new Alto bags? They're beautiful. I love the new wine color!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Anyone see the new Alto bags? They're beautiful. I love the new wine color!


Thanks for posting these pictures.   I love the Wine color too.  At first glance the styles aren't
making me reach for my credit card.  But you can be sure I will go back and look at them again
and again.


----------



## all2joy

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Anyone see the new Alto bags? They're beautiful. I love the new wine color!




They are Beautiful!!!!


----------



## carterazo

lavenderjunkie said:


> Thanks for posting these pictures.   I love the Wine color too.  At first glance the styles aren't
> making me reach for my credit card.  But you can be sure I will go back and look at them again
> and again.


Same here. [emoji4]


----------



## dgphoto

Carrying this work horse today. She needs a coat of conditioner.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

dgphoto said:


> Carrying this work horse today. She needs a coat of conditioner.
> View attachment 3854112


Stunning! What do you use to condition? I hope my alto has that beautiful patina one day!


----------



## dgphoto

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Stunning! What do you use to condition? I hope my alto has that beautiful patina one day!



Thank you! I use Leather CPR until it’s not dry anymore and then Black Rock if needed.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Anyone have any ideas about what I can do for these stains on my new baby? :'( They appeared on Sunday and I'd hoped they'd fade, but they don't look any better. Is there anything Dooney could do; maybe I could contact them? I'm trying to prepare myself for embracing this patina (dgphoto's most recent post is honestly just gorgeous!!), but the first cut truly is the deepest!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Another pic


----------



## lavenderjunkie

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Another pic


The stains look like oil to me.  I think the safest thing to try is corn starch or baby powder.  Put it on (dry),  press it in a little, and let it sit for a few hours.   Then brush it off with a soft cloth.   Don't know if it will help,  either by absorbing the stain somewhat or just lightening it.   But I don't think it will make it worse.


----------



## MaryBel

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Another pic





lavenderjunkie said:


> The stains look like oil to me.  I think the safest thing to try is corn starch or baby powder.  Put it on (dry),  press it in a little, and let it sit for a few hours.   Then brush it off with a soft cloth.   Don't know if it will help,  either by absorbing the stain somewhat or just lightening it.   But I don't think it will make it worse.



I thought of the same solution. 
You know, thinking about it a bit more, I think it might need a few things to make it look best, first LJ's solution to get rid of the oil, and maybe then you will need something to make the spot blend more with the rest if it doesn't disappear completely. Maybe clean the bag with some leather cleaner, something very mild, like saddle soap or something to completely remove any oil left and maybe some conditioner after? I haven't cleaned any altos so I'm not sure how the leather would react to these things. Maybe as you said, it would be good to contact Dooney to see if they have any cleaning suggestions.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

lavenderjunkie said:


> The stains look like oil to me.  I think the safest thing to try is corn starch or baby powder.





MaryBel said:


> I thought of the same solution.



Thank you both! I did some research after posting and I will do as you suggested and buy some corn starch today. I only had baking powder on hand and apparently it messes with leather since it's basic and leather is acidic. I also had rice at home so I covered each stain with a little mound of rice overnight, and it looks better! I'll attach a pic below. When I get home tonight I'll try the cornstarch and update everyone!

I also contacted dooney and they sent me the care info on their site, which of course I already knew because I'm a crazy bag loving Purseforum-er! Oh well, I have some hope for the methods mentioned, and even if I don't get the stain out completely if I lighten it up enough that it won't stick out so much I know it'll eventually blend in with patina


----------



## lavenderjunkie

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Thank you both! I did some research after posting and I will do as you suggested and buy some corn starch today. I only had baking powder on hand and apparently it messes with leather since it's basic and leather is acidic. I also had rice at home so I covered each stain with a little mound of rice overnight, and it looks better! I'll attach a pic below. When I get home tonight I'll try the cornstarch and update everyone!
> 
> I also contacted dooney and they sent me the care info on their site, which of course I already knew because I'm a crazy bag loving Purseforum-er! Oh well, I have some hope for the methods mentioned, and even if I don't get the stain out completely if I lighten it up enough that it won't stick out so much I know it'll eventually blend in with patina


Rice was a clever idea too.  Corn starch is finer so it will cover the surface better.  And you are right,  we need to be mindful of the properties of anything we put on the leather.... it may not hurt the leather,  but it may react with the color in some way and even bleach it out.   Very complex.
Good luck and keep us posted.  So many people give suggestions on line and I wonder if they really know what they are talking about.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Hello all, I just wanted to update on my journey cleaning my much beloved small alto Valentina, in case this helps any future alto owners. There were three stains, and one of them was larger and darker. I'll attach photos below:

Photo 1 & 2) before any cleaning!
Photo 3) after a week of effort

I can't tell you where these stains came from. I just looked down and gasped in horror! I then used water in an attempt to remove them, which I regret now. I use water to remove pretty much all stains on my clothes, but I researched later that water can make stains worse on leather. I can't say if this is the case for my bag, but it definitely didn't help. 

What I did to clean:
-let it sit for two days hoping it would fade away (another mistake! Treat your stains properly RIGHT AWAY!! ASAP!!!)
-put rice on the stains in hope that it would absorb the water I had used
-it kind worked but not too much
-then I used cornstarch over a few days, removing and trying again once a day
-not too much help either, so I tried washing with gentle mild soap (I used dove bar soap) 
-no effect, so I tried blue dawn dish soap
-no effect, so I put cornstarch one last time and weighed it down with a stack of heavy coins. Photo #3 is the final result! I plan on conditioning once I can get my hands on some Apple.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

But that's not the craziest thing. The worst was when I brought my bag to the bathroom to clean it up, and accidentally spilled my maracuja oil ALL over the bottom back . I put cornstarch on it, and 24 hours later, ALL that oil was gone. It was truly like magic. I'm in shock. The back of my bag look just like it did when I unboxed it, no trace of any oil I was too panicky to take a "before" picture, but I'll attach a photo of the cornstarch I used to cover the spills, and a photo of my bag afterwards:

Thanks all for joining me on this wild ride! I hope my posts help a future alto owner. It was a roller coaster of emotion, but in the end now I feel content with the results of my cleaning. I may try soaping and cornstarch once more before I condition, but I doubt it'll ever go away completely. I'm just going to live with my bag, not be afraid to use it, and wait for a lovely patina. I love it too much and I'd rather have it with flaws than give it up!! 

OH, and I seriously seriously recommend ALL handbag lovers to always have cornstarch on hand!! It's a miracle product!!!!


----------



## carterazo

Oh my goodness! I can only imagine your panic when you spilled all that oil! Just the thought of it gave me palpitations!  I'm so glad that was completely resolved and the original stain is much reduced. Thanks for sharing your bag journey with us bellebellebelle19!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Belle:  I'm so glad the cornstarch worked.  Your handbag looks very good,  you would never know there was a problem.
I'm going to add cornstarch to my shopping list.


----------



## Nml85

I’ll be joining your clubhouse soon, just ordered a large Cecilia and a Rosetta from hautelook.  Always admired the elegant simplicity of Alto.  And I’ll make sure my pantry always has cornstarch!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Congratulations ladies.  By the time I saw your posts there were no Altos to be found.


----------



## immigratty

Did Santa bring Alto to anyone this Christmas? Let's see em!

Still waiting for a miracle to bring me my white Camila to complete my Alto collection. Not sure why they did not include white in color options when they brought the Camila back :'-(


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*IM:*   Merry Christmas.  I bought myself an Alto a few weeks ago during the ILD big sale.   I got the medium size Valentina in grape.    Perfect.

I recently also bought the Florentine Toscana tote in bone.   It reminds me very much of the Alto.  The leather on mine is smooth (not quite as fine grained as the Alto).  This tote is very streamlined in design and very structured.   The handles are fixed. (It's not the side zip tote,  but the plainer one with the oval logo and trapunto stitching detailing around the edge of the bag). The tote carries like a luxury handbag and in the bone, it certainly looks like one.  It's a tad oversized and reminds me of many of the Alto styles (Valentina  (shape and size), Silvia (handles) , and others).  When ILD and Overstock put it on sale for $169 recently,  I knew I had to try it out.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

lavenderjunkie said:


> *IM:*   Merry Christmas.  I bought myself an Alto a few weeks ago during the ILD big sale.   I got the medium size Valentina in grape.    Perfect.
> 
> I recently also bought the Florentine Toscana tote in bone.   It reminds me very much of the Alto.  The leather on mine is smooth (not quite as fine grained as the Alto).  This tote is very streamlined in design and very structured.   The handles are fixed. (It's not the side zip tote,  but the plainer one with the oval logo and trapunto stitching detailing around the edge of the bag). The tote carries like a luxury handbag and in the bone, it certainly looks like one.  It's a tad oversized and reminds me of many of the Alto styles (Valentina  (shape and size), Silvia (handles) , and others).  When ILD and Overstock put it on sale for $169 recently,  I knew I had to try it out.


HOORAY!!! Sounds beautiful!!!

Does anyone have colored Altos vs. Black or chestnut/saddle?

I was checking them out in store, and the colored alto leather felt a lot less nice than those three colors. Wondering if that's just a fluke?


----------



## immigratty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *IM:*   Merry Christmas.  I bought myself an Alto a few weeks ago during the ILD big sale.   I got the medium size Valentina in grape.    Perfect.
> 
> I recently also bought the Florentine Toscana tote in bone.   It reminds me very much of the Alto.  The leather on mine is smooth (not quite as fine grained as the Alto).  This tote is very streamlined in design and very structured.   The handles are fixed. (It's not the side zip tote,  but the plainer one with the oval logo and trapunto stitching detailing around the edge of the bag). The tote carries like a luxury handbag and in the bone, it certainly looks like one.  It's a tad oversized and reminds me of many of the Alto styles (Valentina  (shape and size), Silvia (handles) , and others).  When ILD and Overstock put it on sale for $169 recently,  I knew I had to try it out.



MERRY CHRISTMAS!!! OMG sounds dreamy, are you gonna post pics pleeeeeeeease.



bellebellebelle19 said:


> HOORAY!!! Sounds beautiful!!!
> 
> Does anyone have colored Altos vs. Black or chestnut/saddle?
> 
> I was checking them out in store, and the colored alto leather felt a lot less nice than those three colors. Wondering if that's just a fluke?



I have several white Altos, and in the past, have had basically every color [pink, red, yellow, navy, etc.] however following my divorce I had to streamline / de-clutter my life [bags included] so got rid of basically all the colored Altos. I posted several pics of my many Altos, however for some reason none of my pics show up anymore. I need to figure out the problem and fix it, once I get it fixed I'll post. But to respond to your questions, I found no difference in the feel of the colors of the leather you mentioned and other colors.


----------



## Bagmedic

Can the person with the grape alto please post a photo?  I'd love to see it via someone's camera vs the stock photo!  TIA!!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bagmedic said:


> Can the person with the grape alto please post a photo?  I'd love to see it via someone's camera vs the stock photo!  TIA!!!


Wish I could,  but I don't have a camera or a smart phone.


----------



## Bagmedic

lavenderjunkie said:


> Wish I could,  but I don't have a camera or a smart phone.


OK.  Thank you!


----------



## immigratty

since none of my previously posted pics are showing up, and I have significantly overhauled my collection, I present to you the current Alto collection [and a pic of the old collection {last pic} for comparison]

White Altos: [l-r on stand] Giovanna, Evalina, Oriana, Viviana
Black Altos: [l-r on stand] Large Tote, Priscilla [Dillen not Alto], Viviana


----------



## carterazo

lavenderjunkie said:


> *IM:*   Merry Christmas.  I bought myself an Alto a few weeks ago during the ILD big sale.   I got the medium size Valentina in grape.    Perfect.
> 
> I recently also bought the Florentine Toscana tote in bone.   It reminds me very much of the Alto.  The leather on mine is smooth (not quite as fine grained as the Alto).  This tote is very streamlined in design and very structured.   The handles are fixed. (It's not the side zip tote,  but the plainer one with the oval logo and trapunto stitching detailing around the edge of the bag). The tote carries like a luxury handbag and in the bone, it certainly looks like one.  It's a tad oversized and reminds me of many of the Alto styles (Valentina  (shape and size), Silvia (handles) , and others).  When ILD and Overstock put it on sale for $169 recently,  I knew I had to try it out.


Congrats on your new beauties! Wish we could see pics. I had no idea overstock.com is a good place to look for alto bags!


----------



## carterazo

bellebellebelle19 said:


> HOORAY!!! Sounds beautiful!!!
> 
> Does anyone have colored Altos vs. Black or chestnut/saddle?
> 
> I was checking them out in store, and the colored alto leather felt a lot less nice than those three colors. Wondering if that's just a fluke?



I have a red and a saddle. Both are equally beautiful and special. I do not detect any difference at all.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*IM:*  I especially love your white Giovanna,  with the contrast trim.  OK,  I love all your Alto's,  but I hadn't seen the contrast trim done on the Alto before.  It's really a sharp look.


----------



## immigratty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *IM:*  I especially love your white Giovanna,  with the contrast trim.  OK,  I love all your Alto's,  but I hadn't seen the contrast trim done on the Alto before.  It's really a sharp look.



thank you so much, its so rare I've only seen it a handful of times. I think she was my first alto...or at least first 3. i believe I got her from the galleria in Dallas...or it could've been online, it's been years. and my collection has gone thru so many changes since then I cant keep up.lol, but she is very special to me, I can never let her go!  all i need now is the white Camila and life will be complete *le sigh*


----------



## carterazo

Your collection of white altos is really special!  [emoji7] 
I hadn't seen any until yours. Now I want to look around for one in a size that works for me. Hmmm... you have me thinking now. [emoji56] [emoji15]


----------



## immigratty

carterazo said:


> Your collection of white altos is really special!  [emoji7]
> I hadn't seen any until yours. Now I want to look around for one in a size that works for me. Hmmm... you have me thinking now. [emoji56] [emoji15]



that color scheme is somewhat hard to find. But they have it in several different Alto styles, not sure if any of the newer bags, but the 2011-2012 bags quite a few had that option, I haven't seen it in any bags since then tbh


----------



## all2joy

Can you post a picture?
I purchase two D&B suede smaller size bags, I am eyeing the Alto Large Valentina in Olive.


----------



## all2joy

immigratty said:


> thank you so much, its so rare I've only seen it a handful of times. I think she was my first alto...or at least first 3. i believe I got her from the galleria in Dallas...or it could've been online, it's been years. and my collection has gone thru so many changes since then I cant keep up.lol, but she is very special to me, I can never let her go!  all i need now is the white Camila and life will be complete *le sigh*



Lady!!! You are not letting go of Ms. Camila in white! The new styles are not for me in the Alto Collection.


----------



## all2joy

carterazo said:


> I have a red and a saddle. Both are equally beautiful and special. I do not detect any difference at all.



Yes I have a variety of colors! They all looks great!


----------



## all2joy

View attachment 3921676
View attachment 3921677


----------



## immigratty

all2joy said:


> Lady!!! You are not letting go of Ms. Camila in white! The new styles are not for me in the Alto Collection.


MERRY CHRISTMAS, HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! 
NEVERRRRR lolol I'll probably never be able to call her my own 

your pics did not show up.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Bumping! Anyone pick up a new alto or want to share pics of their own? I'm feeling the urge to buy another one but I'm trying to focus on diversifying my collection first! But honestly, I could be very happy buying only Alto handbags for the rest of my life 

I hope Dooney releases some new alto styles soon. I feel like they've been put on sale but no new styles to replace them…


----------



## all2joy

I agree We need new styles! I can share my Christmas gift, I am diversifying.....


----------



## all2joy

The color is more a hint of mauve


----------



## bellebellebelle19

New alto styles with new hardware! And also new colors!! No picture previews yet, but you can see the lost coming out at this link: https://www.dooney.com/alto-tassel-...lesSlotCounter=2&cgid=dooney-collections-alto


----------



## Katiesmama

I love the third one!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Accidentally left out this one!


----------



## LifeIsDucky

The first one should be here this week, in coral, and was a birthday gift to myself.  The third one in saddle is my anniversary gift.  DH said I can look at it a few minutes to check for flaws but I cannot have it until June.  He is a keeper for sure!  

I see they have the Giorgina that was at Macy’s last year but Macy’s had blush.  I hope Dooney.com gets the blush...ho, ho, ho.  I see a Christmas gift in my future.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

LifeIsDucky said:


> The first one should be here this week, in coral, and was a birthday gift to myself.  The third one in saddle is my anniversary gift.  DH said I can look at it a few minutes to check for flaws but I cannot have it until June.  He is a keeper for sure!
> 
> I see they have the Giorgina that was at Macy’s last year but Macy’s had blush.  I hope Dooney.com gets the blush...ho, ho, ho.  I see a Christmas gift in my future.


*LID*: enjoy all your new treasures.   I'd love to have some new colors in Alto... the wish list grows.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

lavenderjunkie said:


> *LID*: enjoy all your new treasures.   I'd love to have some new colors in Alto... the wish list grows.


Thank you!  I already have a coral alto satchel but this little bag is a sweet little pop of color that had me smiling ear to ear when I unpacked it.  It will go with everything and is so light.  I like the little latch, too.  This is my first alto Crossbody and I can’t wait to use it.  I only carry meds, an ID, tissues and lip gloss in the summer so this will be perfect.

I was going to get the saddle color but nearly half my altos are that color.  I am glad I decided to go bold.  It is closer to a watermelon or strawberry color.  When I think of coral I picture a color that is more orange/peach.  It was a good day today!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

LifeIsDucky said:


> Thank you!  I already have a coral alto satchel but this little bag is a sweet little pop of color that had me smiling ear to ear when I unpacked it.  It will go with everything and is so light.  I like the little latch, too.  This is my first alto Crossbody and I can’t wait to use it.  I only carry meds, an ID, tissues and lip gloss in the summer so this will be perfect.
> 
> I was going to get the saddle color but nearly half my altos are that color.  I am glad I decided to go bold.  It is closer to a watermelon or strawberry color.  When I think of coral I picture a color that is more orange/peach.  It was a good day today!


The color of your new Alto sounds lovely.  And I think you made a good choice to expand your Alto color collection.   So many Alto handbags are saddle, black, or red.  Even if we love those colors,  after a while it's hard to get excited about another one in the same color palette.  And if we are not excited,  then we have little reason to buy another handbag.
Enjoy your new treasures.


----------



## DeDe15

For those of you that have an Alto in the natural color, what can I expect in the way of staining/getting dirty? I have had a few Boldrini bags (aka Alto) show up at my local TJMaxx and I'm quite tempted to hold onto a few of them, deadline for returning or changing my mind is approaching. Is it "normal" to catch these at TJX or did I just hit a fluke? Thanks for comments!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

DeDe15 said:


> For those of you that have an Alto in the natural color, what can I expect in the way of staining/getting dirty? I have had a few Boldrini bags (aka Alto) show up at my local TJMaxx and I'm quite tempted to hold onto a few of them, deadline for returning or changing my mind is approaching. Is it "normal" to catch these at TJX or did I just hit a fluke? Thanks for comments!


The appearance of Alto and Boldrini at TJM appears to be a recent thing.   I wouldn't count on it happening too often, or even again.  As for your question about Alto leather in natural,  I don't own that color.  I was concerned that it would stain or get dirty,
so I chose darker colors for my collection.   I don't even know if the color will naturally darken like untreated Vachetta leather.


----------



## DeDe15

lavenderjunkie said:


> The appearance of Alto and Boldrini at TJM appears to be a recent thing.   I wouldn't count on it happening too often, or even again.  As for your question about Alto leather in natural,  I don't own that color.  I was concerned that it would stain or get dirty,
> so I chose darker colors for my collection.   I don't even know if the color will naturally darken like untreated Vachetta leather.



I was also wondering if it could be dyed! I have a great leather guy not too far away, was thinking of showing the bag to him and maybe getting creative, but not a clue how it would take dye. Maybe I'm too "out there" with that, I've never had the natural and I wonder if I'll regret it, it may very well show everything.  No clue about how often I'll see these bags -- I haven't been into TJX in ages and when I recently started checking it out again, there they are! Thanks for your comments!


----------



## carterazo

DeDe15 said:


> For those of you that have an Alto in the natural color, what can I expect in the way of staining/getting dirty? I have had a few Boldrini bags (aka Alto) show up at my local TJMaxx and I'm quite tempted to hold onto a few of them, deadline for returning or changing my mind is approaching. Is it "normal" to catch these at TJX or did I just hit a fluke? Thanks for comments!


I have one bag im the natural - I've had it for 2 and half years. I don't think it has gotten darker. Mine hasn't stained or gotten dirty BUT, I don't use it a lot. When I do use it, I make sure it's not rainy. I do baby it some what. It jas a few scratches, but nothing major. It still looks beautiful and I enjoy carrying it.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

DeDe15 said:


> For those of you that have an Alto in the natural color, what can I expect in the way of staining/getting dirty? I have had a few Boldrini bags (aka Alto) show up at my local TJMaxx and I'm quite tempted to hold onto a few of them, deadline for returning or changing my mind is approaching. Is it "normal" to catch these at TJX or did I just hit a fluke? Thanks for comments!


I have an alto in chestnut and it definitely got stained and scratched - very visible! But I think it's gorgeous and I don't baby mine at all. I enjoy the patina process! But the color hasn't really changed/darkened yet.


----------



## DeDe15

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I have an alto in chestnut and it definitely got stained and scratched - very visible! But I think it's gorgeous and I don't baby mine at all. I enjoy the patina process! But the color hasn't really changed/darkened yet.



The "patina process"! Forgot about that -- own them and use them long enough and they get really cool looking over time, like an old vintage leather briefcase. 
The natural color is in the small "zip zip" style. There is a larger "Viola" (14.5" at base) in a gorgeous siena color, a small "Stefania" in wine and a saddle color "Elizabetta" only with an interior fabric zip pocket dividing the middle and the closure is a lock instead of the slide (both adding to weight.) I've been traveling and now need to put my stuff in these, see how heavy they get and how easy things are to access and figure this out.  I feel like I'm going bag crazy because I've never seen them in there before and the prices of course are much better compared to what Dooney charges for the same or nearly the same bags. (There was a D&B logo Stefania in one store in Olive and the price was nearly double of what the same Boldrini bag in wine was just because of the D&B name!) I've never owned any of the above styles either, so kind of a crap shoot but at least not a $500+ one!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

DeDe15 said:


> The "patina process"! Forgot about that -- own them and use them long enough and they get really cool looking over time, like an old vintage leather briefcase.
> The natural color is in the small "zip zip" style. There is a larger "Viola" (14.5" at base) in a gorgeous siena color, a small "Stefania" in wine and a saddle color "Elizabetta" only with an interior fabric zip pocket dividing the middle and the closure is a lock instead of the slide (both adding to weight.) I've been traveling and now need to put my stuff in these, see how heavy they get and how easy things are to access and figure this out.  I feel like I'm going bag crazy because I've never seen them in there before and the prices of course are much better compared to what Dooney charges for the same or nearly the same bags. (There was a D&B logo Stefania in one store in Olive and the price was nearly double of what the same Boldrini bag in wine was just because of the D&B name!) I've never owned any of the above styles either, so kind of a crap shoot but at least not a $500+ one!


First criteria for me in deciding whether to keep each bag would be does the style work for me.   If not,  no point keeping it no matter how good a price.   If the style works,  either for every day or 'dress' (that would be used/needed),  than it's a question of how much I like the bag, the color, and the price.   It's easier to buy a less practical bag for $125 than it is to pay $375 for the same bag.   Invest your $ in fewer bags you think you will use and love.

In my experience Alto bags tend to be lighter weight.... but sometimes the design isn't as practical....that depends upon your preferences.  Do you like open top or closed top bags?   Do you need interior pockets or do you use pouches or purse organizers?  What about handles/straps and how do you carry the handbag?  Some of the handles attachments on Alto styles
just seem strange to me and not easy to grab and carry.   Everyone has their own likes and dislikes.
And Alto leather does scratch,  so if that bothers you, as it bothers me,  than you will be tempted to baby your bags and use them less frequently.  Are you ok with that?  I am,  but that's why I have too many handbags.

Don't talk yourself into something.  I love the Alto leather and would be tempted to keep each and every bag,  regardless of whether I thought it was a good 'fit' for me.     Makes no sense even as I type it.   Hope you can make decisions to keep those bags that you truly love.  They all sound tempting.


----------



## DeDe15

lavenderjunkie said:


> First criteria for me in deciding whether to keep each bag would be does the style work for me.   If not,  no point keeping it no matter how good a price.   If the style works,  either for every day or 'dress' (that would be used/needed),  than it's a question of how much I like the bag, the color, and the price.   It's easier to buy a less practical bag for $125 than it is to pay $375 for the same bag.   Invest your $ in fewer bags you think you will use and love.
> 
> In my experience Alto bags tend to be lighter weight.... but sometimes the design isn't as practical....that depends upon your preferences.  Do you like open top or closed top bags?   Do you need interior pockets or do you use pouches or purse organizers?  What about handles/straps and how do you carry the handbag?  Some of the handles attachments on Alto styles
> just seem strange to me and not easy to grab and carry.   Everyone has their own likes and dislikes.
> And Alto leather does scratch,  so if that bothers you, as it bothers me,  than you will be tempted to baby your bags and use them less frequently.  Are you ok with that?  I am,  but that's why I have too many handbags.
> 
> Don't talk yourself into something.  I love the Alto leather and would be tempted to keep each and every bag,  regardless of whether I thought it was a good 'fit' for me.     Makes no sense even as I type it.   Hope you can make decisions to keep those bags that you truly love.  They all sound tempting.



Haha!! Your last line hit the nerve! Tempted to keep them all regardless, I love the Alto line, and yes, makes no sense! I'm going to play with them today and figure this out. I have wayyyyy too many bags and need to be realistic, but I'll figure it out once I get my stuff in there and see. I usually use a purse organizer but with the smallest of these bags, I would just carry the essentials, maybe not a bad thing as I have a back issue and am conscious of the weight I carry.  I also keep trying to remember, if I buy a new one, that's time away from another in my closet that I can't use, so I better like the new one or dump some of the others! Thanks so much for your great post.


----------



## Elisa4217

I have three Alto bags and one wallet and love them. Here is my small Camilla in black that I am using today. I am not typically a small bag person but this holds everything I typically carry and has an optional crossbody strap which I really like.

I am a HUGE handbag snob and was happy to find this Italian line from D&B Italia. I purchased my first Louis Vuitton handbag when I was 18 and now three decades later still love and collect luxury handbags. It is hard once you go high-end to purchase anything less (I hate to admit that as I know handbags are not a necessity. They are only something for enjoyment). My point is that although I have many LV, Gucci, Chanel, and Hermes bags and small leather goods in my handbag collection, I still reach for my Alto handbags often. I love the “box” feel to the leather and how the knicks and marks make the bag look well loved and more vintage. The black Alto leather is so rich looking and I have no qualms about putting my black Chanel wallets inside.

You cannot go wrong with Alto. ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Elisa4217 said:


> View attachment 4268194
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have three Alto bags and one wallet and love them. Here is my small Camilla in black that I am using today. I am not typically a small bag person but this holds everything I typically carry and has an optional crossbody strap which I really like.
> 
> I am a HUGE handbag snob and was happy to find this Italian line from D&B Italia. I purchased my first Louis Vuitton handbag when I was 18 and now three decades later still love and collect luxury handbags. It is hard once you go high-end to purchase anything less (I hate to admit that as I know handbags are not a necessity. They are only something for enjoyment). My point is that although I have many LV, Gucci, Chanel, and Hermes bags and small leather goods in my handbag collection, I still reach for my Alto handbags often. I love the “box” feel to the leather and how the knicks and marks make the bag look well loved and more vintage. The black Alto leather is so rich looking and I have no qualms about putting my black Chanel wallets inside.
> 
> You cannot go wrong with Alto. ❤️❤️❤️


Glad you love your Alto's.   I agree,  the Dooney Alto line is a treasure.


----------



## all2joy

I love the Alto Collection! My style is Classic and having an Alto on my arm is my Signature Look. My eye is on this Alto Eloisa:


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Elisa4217 said:


> View attachment 4268194
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have three Alto bags and one wallet and love them. Here is my small Camilla in black that I am using today. I am not typically a small bag person but this holds everything I typically carry and has an optional crossbody strap which I really like.
> 
> I am a HUGE handbag snob and was happy to find this Italian line from D&B Italia. I purchased my first Louis Vuitton handbag when I was 18 and now three decades later still love and collect luxury handbags. It is hard once you go high-end to purchase anything less (I hate to admit that as I know handbags are not a necessity. They are only something for enjoyment). My point is that although I have many LV, Gucci, Chanel, and Hermes bags and small leather goods in my handbag collection, I still reach for my Alto handbags often. I love the “box” feel to the leather and how the knicks and marks make the bag look well loved and more vintage. The black Alto leather is so rich looking and I have no qualms about putting my black Chanel wallets inside.
> 
> You cannot go wrong with Alto. ❤️❤️❤️


I totally agree; thank you for sharing! The Dooney alto line is an incredible value for those who can't or won't spend $1000+ on a handbag. Every time I bring mine out, I'm so happy and pleased. The leather still smells amazing. I too look forward to seeing how mine ages after decades of use! Between mine and my mom's collection (which I regularly steal from, LOL!), we have plenty of bags that range from Dooney to Hermes, and the alto is up there with our premier bags in terms of quality!

BTW, Dooney just posted a photo of the Camilla on IG and so many people comemmented saying it's their dream bag, so I guess everyone's in agreement that it's a winner!


----------



## Lilybarb

Elisa4217 said:


> View attachment 4268194
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have three Alto bags and one wallet and love them. Here is my small Camilla in black that I am using today. I am not typically a small bag person but this holds everything I typically carry and has an optional crossbody strap which I really like.
> 
> I am a HUGE handbag snob and was happy to find this Italian line from D&B Italia. I purchased my first Louis Vuitton handbag when I was 18 and now three decades later still love and collect luxury handbags. It is hard once you go high-end to purchase anything less (I hate to admit that as I know handbags are not a necessity. They are only something for enjoyment). My point is that although I have many LV, Gucci, Chanel, and Hermes bags and small leather goods in my handbag collection, I still reach for my Alto handbags often. I love the “box” feel to the leather and how the knicks and marks make the bag look well loved and more vintage. The black Alto leather is so rich looking and I have no qualms about putting my black Chanel wallets inside.
> 
> You cannot go wrong with Alto. ❤️❤️❤️


@Elisa4217, very classy and classic look. Thanks for posting! Additionally, I’m so glad to see someone else enjoys mixing their name brands - the wallet coordinates beautifully. I carried a Dooney bag while shopping at Macys & when I pulled out a Frye wallet (that visually matched to the bag), you would have thought I had punched the sales clerk in the stomach. She was of the mindset that accessories absolutely HAD to match in name. I just don’t get that.


----------



## all2joy

Hi Ladies! It’s been a while... 
I ordered this Lady a couple days ago....
https://www.dooney.com/alto-teodora-MB7265.html?dwvar_MB7265_color=TVBLTVWH


----------



## lavenderjunkie

all2joy said:


> Hi Ladies! It’s been a while...
> I ordered this Lady a couple days ago....
> https://www.dooney.com/alto-teodora-MB7265.html?dwvar_MB7265_color=TVBLTVWH


A2J:  enjoy your new Alto when she arrives.  She is very sharp looking.


----------



## G.Allyn

all2joy said:


> Hi Ladies! It’s been a while...
> I ordered this Lady a couple days ago....
> https://www.dooney.com/alto-teodora-MB7265.html?dwvar_MB7265_color=TVBLTVWH


What a great bag.  This looks like a bag you will use a great deal.


----------



## all2joy

all2joy said:


> Hi Ladies! It’s been a while...
> I ordered this Lady a couple days ago....
> https://www.dooney.com/alto-teodora-MB7265.html?dwvar_MB7265_color=TVBLTVWH



My Lady is in...


----------



## all2joy

9


all2joy said:


> My Lady is in...


The name is Lady Alto Teodora!


----------



## Lilybarb

all2joy said:


> 9
> 
> The name is Lady Alto Teodora!


Wowza! Downey's photograph doesn't do the bag justice @all2joy! It's stunning.


----------



## Bagmedic

Lilybarb said:


> Wowza! Downey's photograph doesn't do the bag justice @all2joy! It's stunning.


I agree!  It looks better IRL!  I need to check it out!   I have yet to add an Alto to my collection.


----------



## Lilybarb

Lilybarb said:


> Wowza! Downey's photograph doesn't do the bag justice @all2joy! It's stunning.


Downey's.....
Dang auto correct!


----------



## all2joy

Lilybarb said:


> Downey's.....
> Dang auto correct!



Right!! Our Smartphones & tablets.....


----------



## SEWDimples

Bagmedic said:


> I agree!  It looks better IRL!  I need to check it out!   I have yet to add an Alto to my collection.


I want an Alto bag as well. I like these two bags.


----------



## all2joy

SEWDimples said:


> I want an Alto bag as well. I like these two bags.
> 
> View attachment 4453745
> 
> View attachment 4453746




That’s a great style and you choose perfect colors to go with anything.  Plus dressed up or low key.
I would love to have these Ladies!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Love this convo! I still want my Valentina in all the colors and sizes. If I had unlimited funds and space, you wouldn't be able to stop me! My Alto is one of my absolute favorite bags; it's so beautiful.


----------



## SEWDimples

all2joy said:


> That’s a great style and you choose perfect colors to go with anything.  Plus dressed up or low key.
> I would love to have these Ladies!


I want the bag in 2nd picture. I really like totes.


----------



## all2joy

SEWDimples said:


> I want the bag in 2nd picture. I really like totes.



Yes indeed!  I need the Black tote more than the Aqua color!


----------



## all2joy

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Love this convo! I still want my Valentina in all the colors and sizes. If I had unlimited funds and space, you wouldn't be able to stop me! My Alto is one of my absolute favorite bags; it's so beautiful.



I have the Large Valentina in Saddle color,  I wanted the Olive color too.  It's a sexy bag that's an eye catcher!


----------



## all2joy

Hi Ladies, I grab the 25% off a sale price on Lady Elosia in Oyster color.  
The color is in the taupe-gray family.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

all2joy said:


> Hi Ladies, I grab the 25% off a sale price on Lady Elosia in Oyster color.
> The color is in the taupe-gray family.


Enjoy your new Alto.  They are such elegant handbags.


----------



## all2joy

lavenderjunkie said:


> Enjoy your new Alto.  They are such elegant handbags.


I think they are the best price bags for the quality of Italian Leather.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

all2joy said:


> Hi Ladies, I grab the 25% off a sale price on Lady Elosia in Oyster color.
> The color is in the taupe-gray family.


Beautiful pick! I just love that alto Oyster  color!!


----------



## Lilybarb

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Beautiful pick! I just love that alto Oyster  color!!


Agree!


----------



## all2joy

Ladies, I hate to say this...
I had to send my Lady Eloisa back. I thought she would be a good everyday bag. I love the oyster color!

The design of the handbag means well but when I put my normal items that I carry, she was bulky.

There are two zip compartments, two open area next to those compartments that I thought I could put my thin MacBook. That I need to carry, I had to send her back.
As of today she’s in route to DB.

I ordered a tote on the last day of the sale. I am glad I did since I had to return this one. I will post a picture when it’s in.


----------



## Lilybarb

all2joy said:


> Ladies, I hate to say this...
> I had to send my Lady Eloisa back. I thought she would be a good everyday bag. I love the oyster color!
> 
> The design of the handbag means well but when I put my normal items that I carry, she was bulky.
> 
> There are two zip compartments, two open area next to those compartments that I thought I could put my thin MacBook. That I need to carry, I had to send her back.
> As of today she’s in route to DB.
> 
> I ordered a tote on the last day of the sale. I am glad I did since I had to return this one. I will post a picture when it’s in.


Such a shame it didn't work - such lovely neutral!


----------



## all2joy

Lilybarb said:


> Such a shame it didn't work - such lovely neutral!


Right!!! I hate bags that look stuffed.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

all2joy said:


> My Lady is in...


I had to come back and look at your pic.  I ordered this July 1 and it said it was In Stock but I just found out today it is backordered when I logged in to check my order status ... because heaven forbid Dooney send you a shipping or back order notification.  

Last month I ordered a Flo satchel that shipped but Dooney did not charge me for.  I returned the bag and was charged the return fee but never charged for the bag.  

Then I had two bags on Easy Pay that they sent me Late Payment notifications.  I called and gave them my card info again because obviously they lost it or entered something wrong and she assured me the last payments would occur automatically.  I just laughed and said, “We’ll see.”  I think they have a mess on their hands.

I almost bought the white and black Zola on ILD but purchased the blush instead.  But I love the black and white color combination and had to get Teodora when the Zola was gone.  The woven Atlantic Tote also came in black with white trim but this would be a seasonal bag for me.  The Teodora can be used all year.  Is the leather structured like all Alto?  For some reason my mind imagines it as a softer leather.  Maybe because it looks a bit glossy on my screen.  Are you enjoying the beautiful Teodora?  Do the white handles scare you?


----------



## all2joy

LifeIsDucky said:


> I had to come back and look at your pic.  I ordered this July 1 and it said it was In Stock but I just found out today it is backordered when I logged in to check my order status ... because heaven forbid Dooney send you a shipping or back order notification.
> 
> Last month I ordered a Flo satchel that shipped but Dooney did not charge me for.  I returned the bag and was charged the return fee but never charged for the bag.
> 
> Then I had two bags on Easy Pay that they sent me Late Payment notifications.  I called and gave them my card info again because obviously they lost it or entered something wrong and she assured me the last payments would occur automatically.  I just laughed and said, “We’ll see.”  I think they have a mess on their hands.
> 
> I almost bought the white and black Zola on ILD but purchased the blush instead.  But I love the black and white color combination and had to get Teodora when the Zola was gone.  The woven Atlantic Tote also came in black with white trim but this would be a seasonal bag for me.  The Teodora can be used all year.  Is the leather structured like all Alto?  For some reason my mind imagines it as a softer leather.  Maybe because it looks a bit glossy on my screen.  Are you enjoying the beautiful Teodora?  Do the white handles scare you?


----------



## all2joy

Lately D&B been having a few issues with the app and website. For the order I returned, I never received an email confirming my order etc. The order I placed in the 8th I did get the emails. Also, in the app it showed a butter color Mariella, but it would not let the order flow through, the next day it was removed from the website. I called to check availability, I was advised not in stock.. On Monday morning I Check
 the website, there the bag was available, I ordered and I got confirmation it shipped. Hopefully I will have by Friday.


I was expecting the Teodora to be a bit bigger, I will be using the Teodora year round, the color is black and cream, not black and white.

Is the leather structured like all Alto? Yes it’s the Alto Italian leather; smooth to touch and the leather is alto traditional stif leather.

Are you enjoying the beautiful Teodora? Yes, I am loving this handbag.
Do the white handles scare you? The  cream color do not scare me, but I am careful with my Altos. I have the Viviana in cream color and there has been no issues.


----------



## all2joy

Lady Alto Mariella is here...
I think this one is a keeper and the first in the Butter color in my collection. 
There is no center divider, but there are two small zip pockets inside on each side.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

all2joy said:


> Lately D&B been having a few issues with the app and website. For the order I returned, I never received an email confirming my order etc. The order I placed in the 8th I did get the emails. Also, in the app it showed a butter color Mariella, but it would not let the order flow through, the next day it was removed from the website. I called to check availability, I was advised not in stock.. On Monday morning I Check
> the website, there the bag was available, I ordered and I got confirmation it shipped. Hopefully I will have by Friday.
> 
> 
> I was expecting the Teodora to be a bit bigger, I will be using the Teodora year round, the color is black and cream, not black and white.
> 
> Is the leather structured like all Alto? Yes it’s the Alto Italian leather; smooth to touch and the leather is alto traditional stif leather.
> 
> Are you enjoying the beautiful Teodora? Yes, I am loving this handbag.
> Do the white handles scare you? The  cream color do not scare me, but I am careful with my Altos. I have the Viviana in cream color and there has been no issues.


Thank you for your reply.  I am glad you love it!  I am relieved it is the structured alto leather.  The cream makes it seem so regal!  I really hope mine ships.  All I know is that I will NOT call to check the status because they always cancel my order if the bag is backordered or unavailable.  What a relief to hear that you have had no problems with the handles.  I am always extra careful with my Altos - they deserve the special treatment!  

I remember buying my first alto.  It was a few hundred dollars and I didn’t look at the measurements, just the pics. I assumed that I was getting a zip zip sized bag for $300. What I got was oh so tiny.  I think I used it once. It did not hold much more than Kleenex, a small coin purse, and a lip gloss.  I still smile (and laugh) when I look at that bag though.


----------



## all2joy

LifeIsDucky said:


> Thank you for your reply.  I am glad you love it!  I am relieved it is the structured alto leather.  The cream makes it seem so regal!  I really hope mine ships.  All I know is that I will NOT call to check the status because they always cancel my order if the bag is backordered or unavailable.  What a relief to hear that you have had no problems with the handles.  I am always extra careful with my Altos - they deserve the special treatment!
> 
> I remember buying my first alto.  It was a few hundred dollars and I didn’t look at the measurements, just the pics. I assumed that I was getting a zip zip sized bag for $300. What I got was oh so tiny.  I think I used it once. It did not hold much more than Kleenex, a small coin purse, and a lip gloss.  I still smile (and laugh) when I look at that bag though.




Did you see the Mariella I posted today? This one was not available... the paperwork stated 1 of 1 with an order date 062419. In that same style the Aqua color became available too. So be encourage yours on the way. I Have one more Alto in the cream color the (Oriana) that is a tote. No problems with the leather or handle.


----------



## Lilcow31309

All of your bags are beautiful and in such great condition...this is mine. Im told its an alto. Im not sure i know its older, and beat up...but i adore it  i get compliments every time i carry it..and the best part is i got it a few years ago 2nd or third hand....i really need to take better pictures


----------



## all2joy

Lilcow31309 said:


> All of your bags are beautiful and in such great condition...this is mine. Im told its an alto. Im not sure i know its older, and beat up...but i adore it  i get compliments every time i carry it..and the best part is i got it a few years ago 2nd or third hand....i really need to take better pictures
> View attachment 4500262
> View attachment 4500263




Thank you! I am very cautious with them. I do have three that are everyday ones. Ms. Oriana in Nautral Color & the Cream (wihite), and a tote in natural, it get banged and used in the rain. Still looks good and I get compliments. I hoped I had purchased her in the Black color. It’s my favorite work bag. 

I’ve been a Dooney customer for 20+ years. An Alto Customer for 10+ Years. It seems the older I get my style is changing. Plus the Alto Collection Italian leather is the best price wise, I prefer my ladies not to bend. I believe your lady (She’s a beauty!) is the first of the Alto collection. Dooney do offer repairs, I sent my Oraina in to have the inside separator restitched, you can ask if they can help with the leather.


----------



## barskin

It's been almost 2 year since the last post; I'm late getting to this!


----------



## all2joy

barskin said:


> It's been almost 2 year since the last post; I'm late getting to this!
> View attachment 5002765
> View attachment 5002766
> View attachment 5002767


Your Ladies are Gorgeous....


----------



## lavenderjunkie

barskin said:


> It's been almost 2 year since the last post; I'm late getting to this!
> View attachment 5002765
> View attachment 5002766
> View attachment 5002767


Great Alto collection.
Hope you are enjoying using them all.
I recently purchased the Emilia Alto satchel in red.   The size and function are
perfect.  And I love Alto in Red.... or black,  or saddle, or any other color.  
Your natural color Alto is stunning.... makes me want one of those also.


----------

